# ShojoBeat's - Vampire Knight



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 20, 2006)

*Vampire Knight*

*Vampire Knight*

Creator - Matsuri Hino​


Recently released in this month's issue (July 2006) of ShojoBeat, was newly created by Matsuri Hino (who is best know in the United States for her illustrated series _MeruPeri_). 

The Story

Yuki Cross sannot remember anything prior to the day she was rescued from a vampire attack ten years ago. since then, she has been adopted by the headmaster os Fross Academy, a school that has two groups of students in attendance: the Day Class and the Night Class. Yuki acts as a  Guardian alongside Zero Kiryu to protect the Day Class from the school's dark secret--- the Night Class is full of vampires!


The Characters​
Yuki Cross- Yuki is a Guardian at Cross Academs. She believes that vampires and humans can live together peacefully.

Zero Kiryu- The headmaster of Cross Academy took in Zero four years ago. Zero also actas as a Guardian, but he has a deep hatred of vampires.

Kaname Kuran- Kaname saved Yuki from a vampire attack ten years ago. He is president of the Night Class and the Moon Dormitory.

Headmaster Cross- Headmaster Cross created the Night Class at Cross Academy to help spread his message of pacifism. He wants the secret war between vampires and humans to come to an end.

Hanabusa Aido- Nicknamed "Idol" by the Day Class girls because of his good looks, Hanabusa is a mischievous member of the Night Class.

Akatsuki Kain- Akatsuki is  much more reserved than his roommate Hanabusa, yet the Day Class girls have nicknamed him "Wild".​

Discuss away....


----------



## Summoner Lenne (Jul 23, 2006)

This is completly irrevlant, but I love your name. I have a doujinshi series by the same name so I laugh at it.

Oh, and the manga itself? No idea. I think the creator went to Comic on on Friday though..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 23, 2006)

Gee, thanks. That's the first time someone have complemented me on my name.

But anyways.....


Yeah, I think I also read something about her appearing during Comic Con.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds interesting I'll check out this series sooner or later.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 25, 2006)

I love Matsuri Hino's artwork! XD It's so smexy and detailed... The reason I really wanted to read Vampire Knight is because of Matsuri Hino's other series, MeruPuri, which was awesome/hot/lovely. ^_^ I've only read the first chapter ((??)) of Vampire Knight in the first issue of Shoujo Beat it was in, and it sounds pretty interesting so far. Kaname and Zero are so... *sigh* I can't decide who is better. :') I saw the recent issue of Shoujo Beat the other day, but sometimes I don't like reading from the issues because I usually forget what happened previously..  So I think I'm going to wait until the actual manga volumes come out before I start reading it.  I can't wait!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Alright! Someone finally agrees with me!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Aug 4, 2006)

Yay! XD

Does anyone know how long it's going to take for volume 1 to come out? ^^ I could check out VIZ or Shoujo Beat's website..or something, but I'm too lazy.  Also, is this series already finished in Japan? If not, how many volumes are out so far? o.O


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't wait for the manga to come out in the states.  It comes out on my birthday.  I'm so excited.  I've been reading it in Shojo Beat and I love it.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 3, 2006)

I like all the characters... except Yuki, she has no development whatsoever, it was like she was placed there like a Mary Sue. But I've only read up to what shoujo beat released so I don't know at the moment.

I love the art though, very nice.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 12, 2006)

I love this manga.  I have read through volume 3.  I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread.  This series has quickly became my favorite in Shojobeat.


----------



## Hikaru (Feb 28, 2007)

I love this serie but I feel that the story development is going too slow for my liking. Waiting for ch 26 to come out XD.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 28, 2007)

I first saw this when I was on vacation in Florida and picked up a ShoujoBeat (I didn't buy it unfortunately). From what I managed to read it was pretty good and considering it's Hino-sensei's work, it's worth the read.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2007)

Still no chapter 25.   The usual place I look for this manga is down for the moment.  So, has anyone else located it yet?


----------



## Dango (Mar 6, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> Still no chapter 25.   The usual place I look for this manga is down for the moment.  So, has anyone else located it yet?


You're talking about VK forums, right?
No, I can't locate any anywhere else. Sad, really.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I was.  How long has the site been down?  I just noticed it today.


----------



## Dango (Mar 6, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> Yeah, I was.  How long has the site been down?  I just noticed it today.


A week or two, minimum.
Let's mourn together.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 6, 2007)

So yeah, I'm in love with this manga now. 

/reluctantly returns to homework


----------



## Hanako (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah... I don't think the VK forum will be up for a while. But they have a website where they will be releasing all their projects and such  

Here's the link


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2007)

It's ashame that the board is gone.  But, thanks for the link to their webpage.  I checked it out and the links were not all working.  So, I guess it is still a work-in-progress.


----------



## Dango (Mar 7, 2007)

Sad really.
In case anybody needs it, Vol.1 - Vol. 4 scans: click!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll definitely need to check this out at some point, as I am often a fan of shoujo, and, more importantly, I can't resist well written/drawn vampire stuff.


----------



## Hanako (Mar 7, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> It's ashame that the board is gone.  But, thanks for the link to their webpage.  I checked it out and the links were not all working.  So, I guess it is still a work-in-progress.



No problemo . Luckily I found that link on their forum literally the day before it went down. But I think they plan on starting a new eventually, not with Invision Plus though, since they have been a bunch of asses. 

And I can't wait for chapter 25!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, I've quickly became addicted to this series.  Hopefully, they get their page up and running soon.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 22, 2007)

^^Thanks for posting a reminder though.  I haven't gotten around to seeing what new was posted.  I can't even remember where I left off in the manga.


----------



## Misa (Apr 22, 2007)

I love this manga i saw it long ago, and couldnt find vol 5 so i stopped looking ;_; but i i will find it >:3

or i will buy it


----------



## Love (Apr 27, 2007)

I LOVE Vampire Knight!

I am too obsessed...

I can't wait for the next shojo beat issue >

I like reading it in the magazine instead of the internet so I have a new chapter to look forward too every month :3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 29, 2007)

Love said:


> I LOVE Vampire Knight!
> 
> I am too obsessed...
> 
> ...



 that's how I got started out with it too.

SPECTRUM NEXUS has updated their volume scans. They now have scans from volumes 3 - 5.

They've also posted news that there is going to be 6(+?) volumes coming soon.


----------



## Hanako (Apr 29, 2007)

In case you guys don't already know, Vampire Knight Scans has finally got there  back up.  

And their latest realese is chapter 27. Also, if you're having trouble getting the older chapters, give this place a try.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 29, 2007)

Hanako said:


> In case you guys don't already know, Vampire Knight Scans has finally got there  back up.
> 
> And their latest realese is chapter 27. Also, if you're having trouble getting the older chapters, give this place a try.



Freaky. 
I was just about to post this.


----------



## Misa (Apr 30, 2007)

Hanako said:


> In case you guys don't already know, Vampire Knight Scans has finally got there  back up.
> 
> And their latest realese is chapter 27. Also, if you're having trouble getting the older chapters, give this place a try.



Thanks 


yosh x3 i was thinking on buying it D:


----------



## Hanako (Apr 30, 2007)

> Freaky.
> I was just about to post this.



Lol, what a coincidence. :amazed
Now all I need is my 25 non-spam posts to gain downloading privlivges. 



> Thanks
> yosh x3 i was thinking on buying it D:



Yay~ glad to help


----------



## Marysmary (May 1, 2007)

ooh i love this series! Sadly, after being unable to find more scans, i stopped and lost my place. =/

Does anyone know what chapter it is when Yuki's in that formal thing with the rest of her fancy classmates?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 6, 2007)

Marysmary said:


> ooh i love this series! Sadly, after being unable to find more scans, i stopped and lost my place. =/
> 
> Does anyone know what chapter it is when Yuki's in that formal thing with the rest of her fancy classmates?



I think that's around the early 20's.


----------



## Nuriel (May 6, 2007)

Hanako said:


> In case you guys don't already know, Vampire Knight Scans has finally got there  back up.
> 
> And their latest realese is chapter 27. Also, if you're having trouble getting the older chapters, give this place a try.



Thanks for posting.  I haven't check there in quite a long time.  I was starting to think that it was never going to come online again.


----------



## Kakashi_01 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ch. 30*

I just discovered this manga 2 weeks ago!  OMG  I could not put it down!  So far I have re-read VK 3 times up to ch. 27.  I know that ch. 28 and 29 are out there in raw form, but unfortunitely I cant read Japanese!   Hope they get translated soon!

Oh and ch. 30 is supposed to be released at the end of this month, and get this it's going to be 50 pages long!!!!!!! (screams...jumps up and down)


----------



## Kakashi_01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Cool thanks!  My favorite download site is VNManga.  Although they only have up to ch. 27 too.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 12, 2007)

Kakashi_01 said:


> I just discovered this manga 2 weeks ago!  OMG  I could not put it down!  So far I have re-read VK 3 times up to ch. 27.  I know that ch. 28 and 29 are out there in raw form, but unfortunitely I cant read Japanese!   Hope they get translated soon!
> 
> Oh and ch. 30 is supposed to be released at the end of this month, and get this it's going to be 50 pages long!!!!!!! (screams...jumps up and down)



I did the same thing.  I started reading it in Shojo Beat.  And needed more as quickly as I could get it.  It's such an addictive series!


----------



## Vanillin (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm absolutely obsessed with VK.  

It's so good.  I never really read much shojo before, but the past months I've really been getting into it.  This has got to be my favorite along with Shinshi Doumei Cross.  I love the characters, and I can't wait to see what happens to Zero.


----------



## Naora (Jun 23, 2007)

*revives the topic*
Finished reading chapter 28 two or three days ago and must say that

*Spoiler*: __ 



little Kaname is too cute to be true. Truth to be told, I didn't really care about the plot as long as he was in the picture. :/ The only thing that got me interested were the news about Kaname's parents being murdered.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 24, 2007)

Naora said:


> *revives the topic*
> Finished reading chapter 28 two or three days ago and must say that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, I thought the same thing too when I read this chapter. It seemed kinda blah and a little fillerish to me. But no doubt there were important parts that should take notice. Like:

1. Aido didn't start of liking Kaname at all. he plain out hated him
2. Kaname's parents were murdered. 


In all honesty, I think that Kaname was the one who murdered his parents. .


----------



## Naora (Jun 25, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol. Itachi in disguise!  

Yeah, that fact that Aido didn't like Kaname from the first sight is unexpected and kind of... good. Maybe it's to show that he [Kaname] has something he should be respected for besides being a pureblood.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 25, 2007)

Naora said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahhh, yes. Kind of like that people can like him for other reasons besides being a pureblood. But I think there may possibly be this really big battle at the end, and I can't decide if Aido would protect Kaname or betray him.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

I still haven't read 28 yet.  I need to do that.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2007)

Go do it!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully, as the series gains popularity we will get faster scans.  With the english release being so popular, I'm sure the demand will go up.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, true. Some people are also speculating that it's so popular in Japan that it might be made into an anime.


----------



## walkerrinslet (Jun 26, 2007)

Vampire Knight is my favorite manga out there made by Matsuri Hino...
espically since there are a lot of vampire manga out there...I would have to pick Vampire Knight with all the funny characters and stuff...like the headmaster not being serious enough..heh


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2007)

Ahhh, that's what makes the series so interesting. 
I especially like to see what new outfits he's going to wear next.


----------



## JebbaChan (Jun 27, 2007)

I love Vampire Knight!  I'm usually not one for shoujo, but this series just sucked me in.  I can't decide b/w Zero or Kaname, grrr!


----------



## Nunami (Jun 27, 2007)

I have ever read and like vampire manga so Vampire Knight become my favorite choice all the time because the art work is good and the story is excellent.
I like Kaname and Yuuki together but actually their relationship wasn't grown


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Ahhh, that's what makes the series so interesting.
> I especially like to see what new outfits he's going to wear next.



I agree.  I also look forward to it.



JebbaChan said:


> I love Vampire Knight!  I'm usually not one for shoujo, but this series just sucked me in.  I can't decide b/w Zero or Kaname, grrr!



Kaname


----------



## Naora (Jun 29, 2007)

*is late*
ViolentlyHappy,  
*reps*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Kaname:*  How many times do you think I've thought about killing you?


Priceless.  



> *Kaname:*Aishiteru yo, I love you more than anything in this world.


So does this mean he finally confesses?!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 29, 2007)

Naora said:


> *is late*
> ViolentlyHappy,
> *reps*
> 
> ...



I believe he did confess. 
by the way yuuki reacted, i'm guessing so....


----------



## Naora (Jun 29, 2007)

The more I think of it the more I want to see the pics.

And I hope VK won't go the way some mangas do when the main hero's (heroine's) romantic interest in the beginning differs from the one in the end.
Because I want Kaname/Yuuki to happen


----------



## Hanako (Jul 1, 2007)

Naora said:


> *is late*
> ViolentlyHappy,
> *reps*
> 
> ...



Whoa, when does that happen?!  Eeek, so exciting, Kaname <3... Zero's great too but... Kaname 

Ahhh... dying for the next chapter


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 3, 2007)

Hanako said:


> Whoa, when does that happen?!  Eeek, so exciting, Kaname <3... Zero's great too but... Kaname
> 
> Ahhh... dying for the next chapter



I think it was in either chapter 29 or 30.  I'm pretty sure that it was 30.

zero luv <3


----------



## Vicious (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow this manga looks like Angel Sanctuary imo. I think im gonna give this manga a shot


----------



## Naora (Jul 4, 2007)

Like Angel Sanctuary? I don't think so but you should really give it a try


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 4, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> Wow this manga looks like Angel Sanctuary imo. I think im gonna give this manga a shot



Angel Sanctuary?  never read it.
But do try it anyways


----------



## Naora (Jul 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 29_ 



So Zero bites Kaname... Disturbing >_< I mean, does that make Zero stronger now?
And yay! The confession is great but according to the spoiler I've just read we still don't get Yuuki's answer


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 5, 2007)

Naora said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 29_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember that happening in chapter 29. 
Zero bit Yuuki again in 29, but not Kaname.

but yes, if Zero bit Kaname, it was either: he would become stronger, or he would be human again.   I don't remember.


----------



## Naora (Jul 5, 2007)

...or that could've been a spoiler for chapter 30   
My bad.
But I love the reason Kaname let Zero do that.


----------



## Vanillin (Jul 6, 2007)

New chapter is out?!   I can't believe I forgot, I've been waiting forever for it and Shinshi Doumei Cross.

Although, I'm more of a ZeroxYuuki fan.  I hate love triangles.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

There's already a thread about it here: [Espada]Eyeshield 21-82

There's quite a few fans of it (including myself) so I'm sure you'll see a lot of opinions in there.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2008)

I recently got caught up with this manga.  I'm just curious about people's reactions to last couple of chapters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was I the only one completely surprised about Kaname and Yuuki?  If the translation I read was correct I'm going to assume that he was not her brother by blood.  But, I'm looking forward to Zero's reaction to Yuuki's change.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought they were related by blood...? lol o well we'll find out in next few chaps nyways... the pure blood that kaname killed was , she should have live on


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well he made that comment to Zero, that he wished he really was her brother (he used the japanese term, I can't remember which one ).   I had the impression that "brother" was more of a term of endearment.  I think they are being vague on Kaname's past on purpose.  But, I do think they are related by blood.   I'm not sure that they share both parents(or any).  I could be wrong though.  I just recently finally caught up with the series, so I might have missed something or overlooked it.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

i see...  im still confused with the recent happenings 
*Spoiler*: __ 



with kaname's father? in that other b~class vampires body lol... shiki was his name? and that female vampire fighting him/trying to


----------



## Marysmary (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know the protocol for spoilers in the thread. What counts as a spoiler? o_o
Anyway Chapter 37 was....damn..fighting twin fetuses..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2008)

i need someone to clear this up for me, what are kaname and yuki's relationship, you would think sibilings, but then why did kaname say at one point i wish i was your real brother


----------



## Kev (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's DDL mirror for 37 by VK


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i need someone to clear this up for me, what are kaname and yuki's relationship, you would think sibilings, but then why did kaname say at one point i wish i was your real brother



They haven't really explained Kaname's comment yet.  I guess we will find out more in later chapters.


----------



## Dango (Mar 1, 2008)

Bumping this for justice.
Anybody read the latest chapters yet? Quite a plot twist.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 1, 2008)

That was a plot twist that I never saw coming. But, I remember at one point in time thinking that Kaname and Yuki looked alike.


----------



## Dango (Mar 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, me too, but still. Siblings? That was a holy crapping shit moment smack in the head for me. 




Off topic, but I'd like to share this superb cosplay with you fellow VKaddicts. <3


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Yes, me too, but still. Siblings? That was a holy crapping shit moment smack in the head for me.


Yeah it doesn't change how shocking the reveal was, though the fact they looked alike should have been our warning though.






> *Spoiler*: __


Nice...Great cosplay.


----------



## Dango (Mar 1, 2008)

:[
Spoiler the spoilers please, it'd be bad for those who are still chapters back on the manga. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have an e-friend who's pissed like crap at VK for making them siblings. She was like, whatthefuck is this crap they're trying to pull, lameness! and all that.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well you can tell her, that making them siblings just prevented the story from being too cliche.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

^ lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



them being siblings is weird, but at least it wasnt too predictable lol... i wonder whats gonna happen with zero now...


 

this is a monthly manga right?


----------



## Marysmary (Mar 2, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I hadn't read 37 yet.  After reading it, the twin fetuses thing is pretty weird.  Do you think after a while Yuuki will get closer to her personality before?  The part with Zero was really sad imo.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki's true personality...I really hope she sticks to the one she had for the series. I don't want her to change too much, or she won't be Yuki anymore. The story seems to be going to a predictable plot now too. I wonder how many chapters are left for the series?
And poor Zero, he really deserves better..but then I'm biased as a Zeros fan ^^




gixa786, yeah this is a monthly manga T_T;;


----------



## Dango (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am rabidly pro ZeroYuuki and it breaks my heart to see Zero aim his gun at Yuuki. Poor Yuuki. Sigh. Somehow, I knew this manga was going to swerve a turn and go somewhat melancholic / dark the moment I read the first chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2008)

Dango said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am rabidly pro ZeroYuuki and it breaks my heart to see Zero aim his gun at Yuuki. Poor Yuuki. Sigh. Somehow, I knew this manga was going to swerve a turn and go somewhat melancholic / dark the moment I read the first chapter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's going to take Zero a while to accept this new Yuuki.  But, on a positive note, now that she is a pureblood vampire, her blood should be able to keep him falling even farther.  I wonder what will happen, if she should try and stay with him, won't they have a similar problem like Shizuka?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to the anime as well.   Has there been any word yet on when we can expect it?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

anime being released in either april/june


----------



## Dango (Mar 7, 2008)

April? June?
That long? D:

Aw, man.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

> The January issue (on sale November 24) of Hakusensha's LaLa shōjo magazine has announced that Matsuri Hino's Vampire Knight manga will be animated for television in Japan.
> 
> The horror manga takes place in Cross Academy, where the student body is divided into the "regular" Day Class and the "elite" Night Class. Yuki Cross, the adopted daughter of the headmaster, is one of the few people in the entire school who knows that the Night Class students are vampires. Yuki herself was attacked by a vampire — and saved by another — as a child. As such, she joins the Guardians, a student group that struggles to maintain the delicate balance between the two classes. Zero, Yuki's childhood friend and one of the Day Class Guardians, happens to be a latent vampire who keeps sane by drinking blood voluntarily offered by Yuki. Meanwhile, the student president of the Night Class is Kaname — the same vampire who saved Yuki as a child.
> 
> Viz Media started publishing the original manga in English in January. Four drama CDs have already been offered to LaLa and LaLa DX magazine readers in Japan, but no announcement has been made on the cast or staff of the animated version.


so no known release date as of yet... i guess what i heard about it coming out april/june was a load of BS


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> so no known release date as of yet... i guess what i heard about it coming out april/june was a load of BS



Oh well.  Hopefully they will at least give us some teaser pics or something.  I would like to see how they plan drawing the anime-versions of everyone.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

Ah, even though they don't have the exact release date, they do have the name for the opening theme. It's called, _"Two Heartbeats and the Red Sin"_, or something along those lines.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 30, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Ah, even though they don't have the exact release date, they do have the name for the opening theme. It's called, _"Two Heartbeats and the Red Sin"_, or something along those lines.



That sounds like a promising opening theme name.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Mar 31, 2008)

i didnt know a topic like this even existed in NF, due to the fact it seems everyone here are shonen fans.  but anyway, does anyone know how many vloumes there are of this series, in english and japansese?


----------



## Dango (Apr 1, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i didnt know a topic like this even existed in NF, due to the fact it seems everyone here are shonen fans.  but anyway, does anyone know how many vloumes there are of this series, in english and japansese?





> Latest Release(s)
> v.8 c.38 by Vampire Knights
> v.8 c.38 by Salva Nos Scans
> v.8 c.37 by Salva Nos Scans
> Search for all releases of this series


Courtesy of Volume 1-20


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Apr 1, 2008)

oh, ok. i as far as english volumes go, i know only that volume 4 Just came out.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 1, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> oh, ok. i as far as english volumes go, i know only that volume 4 Just came out.



I just bought volume 4 at borders.  They have special edition that comes with Yuki's braclet.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 1, 2008)

The newest chapter was awesome, come to think of it, wont tha anime be out soon?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 1, 2008)

I think the anime is premiering next week...
Maybe.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks  hope they don't mess up such great characters


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 2, 2008)

Only a few more days before the anime airs! (April 7th)


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 3, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Only a few more days before the anime airs! (April 7th)



I'm excited.  Do we know if anyone is going to be subbing it?


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 8, 2008)

I just saw the raw, it was awesome 
It's finally out *dances*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 8, 2008)

Le Pyro said:


> I just saw the raw, it was awesome
> It's finally out *dances*



I'm excited now.  I really, really want to see a subbed version.  I also want to hear Kaname's voice.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 9, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I'm excited now.  I really, really want to see a subbed version.  I also want to hear Kaname's voice.



According to FanSubWiki, 6 groups will be subbing VK, so a sub should be out like very very soon, so you won't be waiting long 

If i find a sub first i'll post it but i'm sure a few dozen people will beat me to it if you guys don't want to watch the raw 

It's not exactly like the manga, but it's still a great watch


----------



## Dango (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheers!
[/clinks glass]


----------



## kakashi:D (Apr 10, 2008)

> Hey I think the subbed anime just came out today. I came across it randomly and thought ooh vampire knight. This is ep 1





finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its out on anime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive been waitin for this for yonks. the anime is awesome. its brilliant


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 30, 2008)

is there an anime thread in the anime section of the forums?

i searched but coudnt find one lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 30, 2008)

yes, is there one????


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's the anime thread: 

Gameboy


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

Just out of curiousity.  I hadn't heard anyone comment on the latest chapter since it came out.  I thought it was a pretty good chapter.  I'm kinda wondering where things are heading.


----------



## Jicksy (May 1, 2008)

^ the whole 'you are to be the strongest hunter' thing was kinda interesting... and what was ichiru doing there all of a sudden...

best thing though, it seems like the president is finally going on the hunt again


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, that part had me curious as well.  Where do you think kaname will be taking Yuuki?  I wonder how long it will be before classes resume...


----------



## Jicksy (May 2, 2008)

could there be something the president recommended to kaname about taking yuuki?

and until the president returns from his little adventure i doubt classes will resume?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2008)

im still curious how and have been since that original vamp chick got killed, how zero is gonna get a long term solution to his degeneration problem


----------



## Bubbles (May 2, 2008)

^^Who knows? I agree with Nuriel though that the story seems to be going in a good direction again. It's like Kaname always had the upper hand and was always planning and controlling. Don't know about the rest of you though but i'm still hoping Zero can come out of this on top. (Loves the ol' underdog)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2008)

yea i like zero, i hope he doesnt get a raw deal in the end


----------



## Nuriel (May 3, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> ^^Who knows? I agree with Nuriel though that the story seems to be going in a good direction again. It's like Kaname always had the upper hand and was always planning and controlling. Don't know about the rest of you though but i'm still hoping Zero can come out of this on top. (Loves the ol' underdog)



Yeah, I really hope that some good things start happening to Zero soon.  He is about as down as he can get right now.  Seems like he should be on the way back up soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2008)

hmmm id rather see zeroxgirl forgot her name, then herxkaname
even the my fav chick in the manga is the girl who always hangs around i think his name is akira the possessed guy, god i cant remeber any of their names to save my life


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 4, 2008)

girl = Yuuki? ^^"

And the girl who hangs around with Shiki (the possessed guy) is Rima.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2008)

^ah those are the ones i meant, i like rima because she has this goth style but its not too over the top


----------



## Nuriel (May 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> hmmm id rather see zeroxgirl forgot her name, then herxkaname
> even the my fav chick in the manga is the girl who always hangs around i think his name is akira the possessed guy, god i cant remeber any of their names to save my life



I can't help myself I really like yuukixkaname.  

Rima is good character as well.  I can't think of many characters in this manga that I really don't like.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 5, 2008)

Rima first caught my eye in the anime (read manga later) 'cause she had twintails. >_>


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 6, 2008)

Rima was also my favorite Night Class (female) student for a while. But I'm slowly starting to lean towards Ruka more.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 21, 2008)

The whole deal with Kaname is confusing me. It has been revealed that he's the ancestor of the Kuran, and that Rido resurrected him. We also know that Rido killed Haruka and Juuri's son. Then how the hell can Kaname be Yuuki's brother? According to wiki Rido put Kaname's soul into Yuuki's brother's body, but I've been re-reading the chapters and can't find where it is mentioned. 

So, can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (May 21, 2008)

> The whole deal with Kaname is confusing me. It has been revealed that he's the ancestor of the Kuran, and that Rido resurrected him. We also know that Rido killed Haruka and Juuri's son. Then how the hell can Kaname be Yuuki's brother? According to wiki Rido put Kaname's soul into Yuuki's brother's body, but I've been re-reading the chapters and can't find where it is mentioned.



I wouldn't put much faith in the VK wiki. Last I checked there was this one person who kept editing the page specifically for KanaYuki bias and was trying to add AidouxYuuki to it page too. 

But anyway, here's my thoughts. We don't know specifically if that's what Kaname with Kaname is is exactly aside from supposition, so I'm guessing it's the same person that did the before stuff. It's a good theory that Rido killed their son to resurrect Kaname and used the body (like Rido was controlling Shiki for a while) to hold Kaname mainly because the body looks a lot like Jurri/Haruka and it was young, but it isn't fact yet. But if it is true it just means that while the spirit is the ancestor, the body is Yuuki's real older brother.


----------



## Nuriel (May 21, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> The whole deal with Kaname is confusing me. It has been revealed that he's the ancestor of the Kuran, and that Rido resurrected him. We also know that Rido killed Haruka and Juuri's son. Then how the hell can Kaname be Yuuki's brother? According to wiki Rido put Kaname's soul into Yuuki's brother's body, but I've been re-reading the chapters and can't find where it is mentioned.
> 
> So, can anyone clear this up for me?



I don't remember that part being mentioned at all either.  So, if anyone knows a chapter where this was said I would love to see it as well.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (May 21, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I don't remember that part being mentioned at all either.  So, if anyone knows a chapter where this was said I would love to see it as well.



It isn't directly mentioned, it's only a very feasible theory.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, from evidence like when Kaname says something amongst the lines "I would be happier if I was born as [Yuuki's] real older brother"


----------



## Nagasumi (May 21, 2008)

Oh, it's just a theory. I thought it was mentioned in the manga and that I missed it somehow. But I guess it makes sense.

Anyway, I've been anxiously awaiting the next chapter since 39 ended on such a big cliffhanger.  Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 21, 2008)

What's the date of every month the chapter releases?


----------



## Nagasumi (May 25, 2008)

I just peaked at the RAW...


*Spoiler*: _chapter 40_ 



WTF is happening to Zero at the end? Looks like he's transforming or something.


----------



## Nash (May 25, 2008)

^Woah 

I can't wait for the new chapter. I'm so excited X3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I betcha' it's from all the different pureblood's blood that he has taken in. 
*Spoiler*: _mega supa dupa spoiler_ 



Now that Ichiru is dead from what I've seen in the RAW, he probably got the missing 'piece' from his brother that Kaname mentioned in the last chapter.


----------



## Gutsu (May 27, 2008)

Werewolf maybe? I know there's been connections between Vampires and Werewolfs in western horror.


----------



## Table (May 29, 2008)

I love Vampire Knight <3

When school is out I need to catch up.  I heard a lot has been revealed in regards to the Yuki/ Kaname relationship.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 29, 2008)

Table said:


> I love Vampire Knight <3
> 
> When school is out I need to catch up.  I heard a lot has been revealed in regards to the Yuki/ Kaname relationship.



Yes, you _have _to catch up when you have the chance. *A lot* has been revealed.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought that chapter 40 was kinda _blah_ actually. It pretty much told us what we already know. Blah, blah, blah, Zero needs Ichiru to be 'whole', blah, blah, blah. The only few things that were interesting was:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ichiru dying. Rido being the one that killed him. And Zero becoming stronger.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 4, 2008)

I read all 40 chapters at One Manga...




My thought on this manga so far






*Spoiler*: _major spoilers!_ 



 I feel horrible for Zero...is he destined to die or turn himself into a monster so yuki and Kaname can be happy?.....its not fair that yuki will always be in love with her brother...its not fair that zero should have to suffer so much...if I were zero upon hearing about yuki being a pureblood and her being in love with Kaname....I would so kill myself...because right now it seems he is being used by kaname to protect yuki and kill the true successor to the kuran family...and yuki apparently is going to treat zero coldly now because she's a newly stuck up pure bred bitch....I mean its so sad for zero now..... his only loved 1 has become not only a vampire but a PURE BLOOD vampire the most devious out of all vampires...they manipulate everyone to there own ends


poor zero...a human kid who got turned against his will and the only 1 he ever opened up to..a kind human girl...is now a devious cold blooded killer...hell who knows if she even wants piece anymore...the author should have left her as a human and kaname as the sterotypical bad guy who wants her no matter what the cost





this manga is very depressing.....


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree that Vampire Knight does have it's depressing moments at times.  But, I still am hopelessly hooked on this manga.  I think Zero will have some tough times ahead of him but, I don't think Yuuki will completely abandon him for her new "family".  They just need time.  This is just added drama to the story.

As for chapter 40, it was sad.  I wish that there was more content to the chapter and less revisiting older things.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 5, 2008)

Zero has it tough.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Not only has he been seen to feel guilty for taking Ichiru's health in the womb by taking his part of the hunter bloodline power, but also for being the one exclusivly bread to that point to become the successor. We've seen that even though Ichiru claimed his parents never loved him, his mother was shown to be a kind and loving mother to both her children, tucking them in together and giving them each a kiss good night. 

He admitted to Zero in the cell that he knew now that their parents must have felt terrible for labeling Ichiru "useless" to the Hunters Society. But he was also able to tell Zero to forgive Shizuka because she treated him kindly, despite he knows how much Zero hated her for taking away their lives. 

Zero has now "devoured" Ichiru and accepted the power of the three pure blood's, coursing through him. He will never the less feel nothing but hatred towards Rido, who took the last part of his loving past away. Who took away his brother's life, was responsible for his families demise, and for causing Yuki to be taken away. If we thought Zero's hatred for Shizuka was something, I can't wait for his emotions against Rido. 

Because if the amount of purity of blood that can give a vampire power, think of how much power Zero has, with Shizuka's, Kaname's, and Yuki's blood flowing through him. Not to mention he's supposed to be getting some serious power up with the absorbtion of Ichiru.


But yeah, Zero's been forced into taking Yuki's blood in order to save himself from madness, Kaname's blood in order to not hurt Yuki anymore, and Ichiru's, in order to make his sacrifice not wasted. Dude's got it tough. 

Also, I don't think Yuki and Zero's relationship is over yet. She told him that the old Yuki is gone, in order to quell some of the pain he was feeling. She felt it was for the best. He probably disagrees now.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 5, 2008)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Zero has it tough.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



but Yuki is now a poor blooded vampire and she's completley in love with kaname...zero is screwed....he hates vampires and especially kaname now that he turned his beloved yuki into a monster...and now im sure there's a part of him that hates yuki...thats why he pointed the gun at her..he detested that creature that stood at the other side of the door


His love for her is strong though..and thats precisley why Kaname is making him into an unstopable monster...because Zero knows Yuki loves kaname and thus he and yuki are protected since Zero loves yuki


Zero is going to be the sacrificial monster to save the Kuran family while he watches yuki and Kaname love eachother


ITS NOT FAIR...how can any human endure something like that?{his heart is human}


I hate the author.... the only way this manga can be saved is if Yuki witneses evil actions from kaname but she still has the mindset and the heart of a human so she sides with zero and after defeating the evil kuran family she renounces her family name and lives with Zero forever..protecting humans and whatnot


thats the only way this story can be redeemed...Ill read regardless but...God I hate the authors decision to make yuki into a monster who loves her brother more than poor Zero..she should have stayed a human good girl


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 27, 2008)

the president looked well  in chap 41... is he some kinda super vampire hunter 

it'd be cool if zero and kaname teamed up to attack...


----------



## son_michael (Jun 27, 2008)

I officially hate yuki,she's nothing but a lovesick idiot 


poor zero...


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Most confusing manga i have read in a while all of it is in the same Shade i have a hard time knowing who the hell is talking and to whom their talking to at that moment and don't get me started about who's who i can't  tell the difference between any of the male cast i'm using wikki just to keep up fortunately i haven't had that problem with the girls.

Next this manga is a Shoujo a girls manga i didn't see that coming i had reached chapter 35 before i realised i was wondering were the Fan service was 

I'm a Zero fan and a ZeroxYuuki fan thats one rollercoaster of confusion Zero obviously has a thing for Yuuki and while Yuuki has a thing for Kaname her feelings and actions towards zero  undermine her crush/love for kaname Imo her feeling for Zero are very strong even arguing with Kaname on Zero's behalf 

And Chapter 41 was good Yuuki refusing to leave her friends although she didn't mention zero she geared up for war which tells me that the person she going after she thinks will be in the middle of it which leaves two choices the chairman or Zero and once again standing up to Kaname telling him he would never forgive him if he stopped her from going 

For a minute i was floored by the whole calling the man she supposedly loved Brother i thought that the manga was going for an even weider turn right ther intill i figure the obvious it was a hint to her not having those feelings trully for Kaname 

And don't get me started on the whole Brothers becoming 1 bit i only recently understood the level vampires and their blood bit this will need some work there.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 28, 2008)

Kaname is not evil, I don't even know how you are reaching that conclusion. Why because he is a vampire? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zero has in no way shape or form done as much for Yuki as Kaname has. Kaname since she was born has been protecting her. All he does is for her sake, even break a taboo to gain more power, as long as she is protected. Put up with Zero and his constant hate mongering just for Yuki's sake. He puts himself second and Yuki first. Flashbacks show that Kaname was a kind hearted child, but as he had nearly everything taken from him, he had to change. Zero on the other hand is a hypocrite. Yuki let him feed on her, yet as soon as she returns to her TRUE self, Zero forgets what she did for him. Whether she is a vampire or not doesn't matter. Zero sees in black and white, Kaname sees in gray. Zero fails to realize that humans hunted innocent vampires as well. Just notice Chapter 41, the issue isn't so soley one sided. I hope that Kaname and Yuki end up together because unlike Zero, Kaname has sacrificed himself all over the place rather than have Yuki sacrifice herself for him.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 28, 2008)

only a zero fan would think kaname is evil 

and yuki is possibly more fail than zero so I would not be surprised if she rejected him and went on with a fail character like herself in zero


----------



## Austeria (Jun 28, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> what is up with all the zero slurping? dude is a secondary emo character
> even ulquiorra is less emo than him
> 
> he had a bad past but keeps dwelling on it and then sucks yuki's blood on the side...yeah I feel really sorry for him


Please explain what you meant by "keeps dwelling on it" because Zero's adaptability is admirable. His whole family was killed by a vampire and yet he is now a vampire, not by choice. The girl he loves not only does not respond to his feelings, but is also infatuated with someone who is manipulating him for their own gains. Basically Kaname is treating everyone as pawns, moreso in Zero's case. And Zero has to put up with all sorts of crap just for Yuuki's sake. And the girl doesn't even really love him back.



> Kaname picked yuki before zero did and he is more powerful and possibly the main character...simple as that


Do you really think Kaname is the "Vampire Knight"? Because Kaname obviously said that the only one to rid off Rido is Zero. He is a vampire... and now is getting a huge powerup from the blood of Kaname, Shizuka, and Yuuki. It seems to be pretty obvious to me, who the actual Vampire Knight is. Not to mention Shoujo manga series tend to end with the girl falling in love with a different person that she "loves" in the beginning.



Crossclowned12 said:


> Kaname is not evil, I don't even know how you are reaching that conclusion. Why because he is a vampire?


Obviously killing Shizuka and leaving the blame on Zero (even pretending he doesn't know who did it) doesn't constitute as evil to you. While he might not be outright "evil", he is far from a nice person. He left Zero in his cell, telling to his face that he was ready to run away with Yuuki while Zero was left to finish off Rido. What a nice person. 

Being nice to one person (Yuuki) doesn't make him nice. No.



> Zero has in no way shape or form done as much for Yuki as Kaname has. Kaname since she was born has been protecting her. All he does is for her sake, even break a taboo to gain more power, as long as she is protected.


So Zero doesn't do anything for Yuuki? He didn't wait outside her room when she was sick? He didn't accept being treated as a pawn for Yuuki's sake? Hell, he told Yuuki she could do anything to his life. Couple that with the fact that Yuuki doesn't even love him back as a man, that Yuuki actually loves Kaname who treats him as an expendable pawn, you get the most patient and withstanding character in the series.



> Put up with Zero and his constant hate mongering just for Yuki's sake.


lol and Zero doesn't do the same to him?



> He puts himself second and Yuki first. Flashbacks show that Kaname was a kind hearted child, but as he had nearly everything taken from him, he had to change.


Zero underwent the same thing.



> Zero on the other hand is a hypocrite. Yuki let him feed on her, yet as soon as she returns to her TRUE self, Zero forgets what she did for him. Whether she is a vampire or not doesn't matter.


Have you ever heard of people needing time to adjust to a situation? Of course Zero was shocked, he basically promised he would do anything to prevent Yuuki from being turned into a vampire, and now he found out that Yuuki was born one, a pureblood at that! That definitely left him broken. And look at all the purebloods that Zero has known in his life. Shizuka killed his entire family, Kaname has always been a big asshole to him. It was hard for him to accept the fact that Yuuki was now a pureblooded vampire; of course his instincts kicked in. For all he knew, Yuuki could've changed into something that's not even the Yuuki that he knew. Zero's reactions were only human and I don't know what is too hard to understand about that. People seriously need to stop expecting characters to be all "zomg you turned into a monster but I really love you so much that I don't give a damn about anything, even if you don't love me back I will always love you!" Taking into account Zero's past and his traumatic experience, that wouldn't even make sense and would be out of character of him to act that way.



> Zero sees in black and white, Kaname sees in gray.


Kaname sees Yuuki. And nothing else. 



> Zero fails to realize that humans hunted innocent vampires as well. Just notice Chapter 41, the issue isn't so soley one sided.


That doesn't change the fact that his family was killed by a vampire, doesn't it? Facts are facts, feelings are feelings. There is a distance between the head and the heart. Who says humans are always logical beings? There are times when emotions get the best out of all of us, and I think you are being unfair to Zero by evaluating him with a lop-sided scale.



> I hope that Kaname and Yuki end up together because unlike Zero, Kaname has sacrificed himself all over the place rather than have Yuki sacrifice herself for him.


Zero basically is ready to give his life for Yuuki's sake. He didn't complain when Kaname told him to stay and fight Rido while he intended to run away with Yuuki.

Seriously. Kaname isn't the only one who's had a sad past. Nor is he the only one who's been making sacrifices for Yuuki. Which is why I can't bring myself to like his character; he lacks the ability to relate to others and how they feel. He lacks compassion and I don't have regard for someone who always selfishly longs for someone, without even taking into consideration other things or the world around him. I think that's very selfish, especially when he is so forceful about his love and never lets Yuuki truly think things out and decide with her own true heart.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 28, 2008)

Kaname has on more than one occasion easilly manipulated the women he so calls his soulmate 

he then Manipulates his loves best friend for his own ends despite her asking for him to help zero

Yip Evil as evil as can be


----------



## Austeria (Jun 28, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Kaname has on more than one occasion easilly manipulated the women he so calls his soulmate
> 
> he then Manipulates his loves best friend for his own ends despite her asking for him to help zero
> 
> Yip Evil as evil as can be


Exactly. Though I wouldn't call him evil. He's just really, dishonest, forceful, and manipulative. End justifies means.

I would say he's high on the Machiavellian scale.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure zero (I will refer to him as Fail henceforth) would have killed Kaname already if he wasn't such a weakling. 

His parents being killed by a vampire does not mean he should be hating every vampire he meets. That is the fail of an emo. It would be nice if he was more cunning and logical instead of acting like an emotional girl all the time. 

Then there is the part about sacrificing his life for yuki yet he keeps c-blocking kaname. Yuki wants Kaname. So Fail should let her do what she wants. Such a terrible fate of being loved by Kaname that awaits yuki if Fail doesn't c-block huh?

He also keeps sucking her blood. Which is not something positive either. Kaname may manipulate yuki at times but so does Fail. Dude is not some innocent angel. Every time he sucks her blood he feels disgusted. Why doesn't he kill himself then? It would end the chances of him turning into a level e and also it would end the blood sucking of yuki. 

It seems to me he is emo because he is weak and can not get any revenge or start randomly killing every vampire he sees rather than being emo cause of his parent's deaths. Fails just pisses me off. 

I would not mind if he ended up with yuki since she is fail too.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't see Zero as emo, life just handed him a crappy card. Yet life didn't hand Kaname glory and happiness.



> Being nice to one person (Yuuki) doesn't make him nice.



I've yet to see Zero be nice to more than three people and most of the time is just as cruel as Kaname. Kaname doesn't have to be kind to more than Yuuki to be considered "good" in my opinion. 

Zero hates all vampires, so his family was killed by a pureblood, that doesn't equal all vampires bad. Kaname decides to go to a school run by an ex-hunter, no continued dwellings on the past or all humans=bad.



> Have you ever heard of people needing time to adjust to a situation? Of course Zero was shocked, he basically promised he would do anything to prevent Yuuki from being turned into a vampire, and now he found out that Yuuki was born one, a pureblood at that!



The fact the he has known Yuuki and what she has done for him which includes letting him suck her blood and even trading her life should help in not getting the type of response he gave. Sure he doesn't have to be like I still love you, but to pull out a gun on her still screams idiotic and hateful.



> So Zero doesn't do anything for Yuuki? He didn't wait outside her room when she was sick? He didn't accept being treated as a pawn for Yuuki's sake? Hell, he told Yuuki she could do anything to his life. Couple that with the fact that Yuuki doesn't even love him back as a man, that Yuuki actually loves Kaname who treats him as an expendable pawn, you get the most patient and withstanding character in the series.


So three things okay, also remember I didn't say he didn't do anything just not as much as Kaname? Trading his life yet pulling a gun on the person who he gave his life too. Zero has even recieved blood from her. Kaname has done so much more. He went against a taboo to protect Yuuki, he allows his "competition" to stay close to Yuuki though he drinks her blood, something Kaname wants to do. He allows his love to be close to the one person who actually has a chance. He goes so far as to allow him to drink his blood, just to not see Yuki sad. That is doing something for her. He carried the burden of the past always knowing Yuuki's true past, yet not revealing anything just to keep her happy. Sure she's awakened now, but you can thank Rido for that. 

And nice on the Kaname only sees Yuuki, but I'd say the same for Zero lol.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Austeria that long post of yours was great +reps coming to you


I dont know how people cant see that kaname is going to be the evil villain....I guess its fanboyism...because surely you can see kaname manipulating everyone from the night class to his most beloved sister.


Kaname himself has already told us how evil he is when he told yuki way back when that he has a side that she didn't know,a side that would do anything to achieve his goals,then in this very chapter yuki comments that kaname is a different man then the 1 she knew...and she was very scared of him


The question is...what exactly does kaname want? We know he plans to use Zero to protect yuki and by protect yuki he means for zero to kill any rival vampire families that threaten her...whle simultaneously ensuring zero cant do shit against him because yuki loves him




Whatever his evil goals are....im sure they will be revealed in due time and im sure yuki and the Vampire Knight zero will use there love for eachother and for humans and vampires alike to create a new world of peace that the principal of the school envisioned when he created it


Kaname will be this series main villain


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 28, 2008)

Dang my last post came out badly I need to fix those quotes anyways. I don't see how you can say that Kaname is evil.

Why is he manipulating the situation? To protect Yuuki, Kaname doesn't even control his fellow vampires though he could. They know what they are doing. The fact is he will get rid of anybody that tries to hurt Yuuki, its the least he can do after seeing his family slain due to quarrels between purebloods. 

So he said he is evil and now he is? Every character has an evil side, being Yuuki I'd be worried about Zero's evil side as well.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 28, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Dang my last post came out badly I need to fix those quotes anyways. I don't see how you can say that Kaname is evil.
> 
> Why is he manipulating the situation? To protect Yuuki, Kaname doesn't even control his fellow vampires though he could. They know what they are doing. The fact is he will get rid of anybody that tries to hurt Yuuki, its the least he can do after seeing his family slain due to quarrels between purebloods.
> 
> So he said he is evil and now he is? Every character has an evil side, being Yuuki I'd be worried about Zero's evil side as well.



I agree with you. I don't see Kaname as an evil character either. He's just tired of being lonely. Though I _can_ see him going crazy and losing it if, he doesn't get what he wants.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 28, 2008)

> I don't see Kaname as an evil character either. He's just tired of being lonely. Though I can see him going crazy and losing it if, he doesn't get what he wants.



He might who knows. All I know is he saw both his parents killed by his uncle, couldn't kill his uncle to avenge his family, is witness to his uncle's rebirth, and for years puts the burden of this on his shoulders, always trying to keep Yuuki away from it and happy as a human only for the peace to be disturbed by the return of Rido. I just see him as cautious, I like characters that don't follow the typical way of doing things.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 28, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Exactly. Though I wouldn't call him evil. He's just really, dishonest, forceful, and manipulative. End justifies means.
> 
> I would say he's high on the Machiavellian scale.



Maybe not evil but thats enougth for me to hate him


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 28, 2008)

can anyone tell me how many times Fail has not been an asshole to anyone other than yuki? How about the asshole to nice ratio when he interacts with yuki? 

Fail is just a perennial douche bag


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd try using his name 8ghosts, I know you dislike Zero, but still. 

And like I stated Kaname has shown moments of compassion for others besides Yuki more than Zero has and to more beings. Zero has been kind to Yuki and his brother and thats about it. If Kaname isn't nice, Zero sure as heck isn't.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't dislike him to that extent. I just used it cause other people are referring to him as Vampire Knight


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 30, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> I don't dislike him to that extent. I just used it cause other people are referring to him as Vampire Knight



Search wikki and look at the popular romantic imagery of a Knight 

and then come back here and tell us which one Kaname or Zero most fits that build?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 20, 2008)

new chap 43 is now scanned


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 20, 2008)

You got a link?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks gixa!


----------



## Dango (Sep 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe Zero had the heart to practically fling Yuuki off the building and then point a gun at her. Wtf. D:


----------



## son_michael (Sep 21, 2008)

Dango said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Zero had the heart to practically fling Yuuki off the building and then point a gun at her. Wtf. D:








*Spoiler*: __ 



cant really blame him....id certainly be super pissed at her for choosing that evil sly piece of shit instead of me...yuki preety much ruined poor zero's life both as a human and then retconning that as a vampire...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 21, 2008)

And how exactly did Yuuki ruin his life?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Please Yuuki didn't do anything to ruin his life, he's just being an emotional moron. Yuuki was the one good thing in his life.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 21, 2008)

Zeo is being an ass!

She did nothing to him!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

yuuki could be annoying at times but, she was his source of... blood 

without that blood, that ingrate would be long gone by now


----------



## son_michael (Sep 21, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> And how exactly did Yuuki ruin his life?



isnt it obvious?


as a human she made him sentimental towards vampires,she made him believe she was the only person he could trust and he fell in love with her


she becames a vamp of her own free will,she chooses i*c*st love with her brother and she chooses to join the very same beings that mad epoor zero's lfe a living hell way back when he was a child...even though she knew his whole story...even though she knew how he tried to cling to his humanity and destroy the evil monsters



even with all that she betrays him and becomes his enemy





now I dont know about you guys but after the initial shock and heartbreak zero went through....there would come rage...hatred and not giving a shit about anything anymore....now you just live to kill monsters until you became 1 yourself



and thats preety much what happened to poor zero....


----------



## Farih (Sep 21, 2008)

son_michael said:


> isnt it obvious?
> 
> 
> as a human she made him sentimental towards vampires,she made him believe she was the only person he could trust and he fell in love with her
> ...



I love the couple of Zero/Yuuki, but unfortunately, this post is completely true.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 22, 2008)

son_michael said:


> as a human she made him sentimental towards vampires,she made him believe she was the only person he could trust and he fell in love with her


First, you make it sound like Yuuki manipulated Zero into trusting her and falling in love with her, which obviously isn't the case. Thing is, Yuuki was the only good thing in his life after his parents were killed, and of course he'd become emotional attached to her. Do you really believe that Yuuki had some malicious intentions other than wanting to take care of and help him? Second, since when was Zero sentimental towards vampires? He hates them more than anything in the world and wants to get rid of them. I mean, come on, he pointed a gun at the one person that really cares for him.



> she becames a vamp of her own free will,she chooses i*c*st love with her brother and she chooses to join the very same beings that mad epoor zero's lfe a living hell way back when he was a child...even though she knew his whole story...even though she knew how he tried to cling to his humanity and destroy the evil monsters


You do know that Yuuki's life was in danger, right? Kaname turned her back into a vampire in order to protect her from Rido. It wasn't of her free will. Also, love between siblings is normal in the vampire society, at least for purebloods, as seen by Haruka and Juuri. What does it matter if Yuuki's a vampire anyway? She's still the same person. You have to get rid of the mentality that all vampires = evil.



> even with all that she betrays him and becomes his enemy


Zero was the one who declared Yuuki his enemy even though she wanted to be by his side. She didn't betray him.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> First, you make it sound like Yuuki manipulated Zero into trusting her and falling in love with her, which obviously isn't the case. Thing is, Yuuki was the only good thing in his life after his parents were killed, and of course he'd become emotional attached to her. Do you really believe that Yuuki had some malicious intentions other than wanting to take care of and help him? Second, since when was Zero sentimental towards vampires? He hates them more than anything in the world and wants to get rid of them. I mean, come on, he pointed a gun at the one person that really cares for him.



I never said anything about her manipulating anyone,If you recall she used to protect the night class from him and while doing so she enforced the belief on him that vampires are good as well as humans.You seem to have forgotten how she was proud to be a human that could believe in vampires,that was the connection she made with zero,they were both humans and it was her humanity that was keeping him from turning into a vampire

She knew zero would hate her after turning into a vampire but she didn't care,she wanted to be with kaname,she knew he was going to turn her before he bit her,she made the decision to be with him as a human knowing full well he wanted to turn her


zero pointed the gun at her because she made the decision to become his enemy,she forsook her humanity for i*c*st love and she embraced the beings who murdered zero's family and poisoned him with there blood.....No matter how you look at it she betrayed him and her humanity as a whole...she turned her back on both things so she could be with kaname


why do you think yuki is ashamed and sad right after she turns? its because she realises she betrayed him....she even goes so far to say that the old yuki died  or w/e



> You do know that Yuuki's life was in danger, right? Kaname turned her back into a vampire in order to protect her from Rido. It wasn't of her free will. Also, love between siblings is normal in the vampire society, at least for purebloods, as seen by Haruka and Juuri. What does it matter if Yuuki's a vampire anyway? She's still the same person. You have to get rid of the mentality that all vampires = evil.



no it wans't against her will,from the moment she started kissing kaname was the moment she gave her soul to him,she knew she was going to turn eventually



> Zero was the one who declared Yuuki his enemy even though she wanted to be by his side. She didn't betray him.




she betrayed him LONG before he pointed that gun at her and again thats why she was so upset when she did turn..because she knew she hurt him and turned her back against humanity...she threw her old life away to be with kaname and the old yuki is the yuki zero loved and she's the yuki that gave zero's life meaning


now in zero's eyes she's just another blood sucker that needs to be killed and quite honestly I cant blame him


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 22, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I never said anything about her manipulating anyone,If you recall she used to protect the night class from him and while doing so she enforced the belief on him that vampires are good as well as humans.You seem to have forgotten how she was proud to be a human that could believe in vampires,that was the connection she made with zero,they were both humans and it was her humanity that was keeping him from turning into a vampire


Again, not all vampires are evil. Zero is in the wrong here. Yes, his parents were killed but that doesn't mean that every and all vampires have to be exterminated. Some actually want to coexist with humans. Yuuki never enforced anything on him, she tried to show him that not all vampires are evil, which he just shrugged of because he's a stubborn emo. 



> She knew zero would hate her after turning into a vampire but she didn't care,she wanted to be with kaname,she knew he was going to turn her before he bit her,she made the decision to be with him as a human knowing full well he wanted to turn her


If you reread the chapters up to Yuuki's awakening (I think it starts at 30 something) you'll see that Kaname had no choice but to turn her into a vampire. It was either him or Rido. Also, if I remember correctly, Yuuki began to have nightmares or something and was in a lot of pain after Rido arrived at the school. She would have turned into a vampire one way or a another. And even if Yuuki wanted to be with Kaname, so what? She's in love with Kaname, even though she has feelings for Zero as well. I bet that if Yuuki had chosen Zero, you would have never said that she betrayed Kaname (lol love triangle). Tough luck.



> zero pointed the gun at her because she made the decision to become his enemy,she forsook her humanity for i*c*st love and she embraced the beings who murdered zero's family and poisoned him with there blood.....No matter how you look at it she betrayed him and her humanity as a whole...she turned her back on both things so she could be with kaname


No, she didn't want to become his enemy. It's Zero who's an idiot for thinking that all vampires are his enemies and that he has to exterminate them. He should really follow Yori's example. Also, Yuuki still has her humanity. Why do you think she's protecting the school and her classmates? 



> why do you think yuki is ashamed and sad right after she turns? its because she realises she betrayed him....she even goes so far to say that the old yuki died  or w/e


Because Zero's an emotional moron and now hates her? The reason Yuuki told him her vampire side ate her human side was that he pointed a gun at her through the door. She was hurt by his actions.



> no it wans't against her will,from the moment she started kissing kaname was the moment she gave her soul to him,she knew she was going to turn eventually


So being in love with someone is equal to giving your soul to them? Okay, whatever.



> she betrayed him LONG before he pointed that gun at her and again thats why she was so upset when she did turn..because she knew she hurt him and turned her back against humanity...she threw her old life away to be with kaname and the old yuki is the yuki zero loved and she's the yuki that gave zero's life meaning


Old Yuuki is still there. She still cares for Zero and her friends. It's not like she turned into a 'OMG EVIL PUREBLOOD MONSTER'.



> now in zero's eyes she's just another blood sucker that needs to be killed and quite honestly I cant blame him


Because all vampires are evil, right?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Again, not all vampires are evil. Zero is in the wrong here. Yes, his parents were killed but that doesn't mean that every and all vampires have to be exterminated. Some actually want to coexist with humans. Yuuki never enforced anything on him, she tried to show him that not all vampires are evil, which he just shrugged of because he's a stubborn emo.



yes not all vampires are evil{in this manga} but to zero this is not the case,you cant honestly expect him to forget everything that happened but amazingly he was doing just that thanks to yuki being by his side,then she becomes a vampire so thats like the same as tearing out his heart 


Zero didn't shrug anything off,he was believing everything yuki told him until she turned



> If you reread the chapters up to Yuuki's awakening (I think it starts at 30 something) you'll see that Kaname had no choice but to turn her into a vampire. It was either him or Rido. Also, if I remember correctly, Yuuki began to have nightmares or something and was in a lot of pain after Rido arrived at the school. She would have turned into a vampire one way or a another. And even if Yuuki wanted to be with Kaname, so what? She's in love with Kaname, even though she has feelings for Zero as well. I bet that if Yuuki had chosen Zero, you would have never said that she betrayed Kaname (lol love triangle). Tough luck.



well youd lose that bet since ive hated kaname since I began reading this manga

I dont understand the i*c*st love...as a human she was infatuated with the vamp that saved her life...ok that makes sense butyou would think once she found out kaname is her brother that she would love him as a brother...not as an object of her lust or w/e....bleck the whole thing disgust me,she dumped poor zero who needed her most

I remember the human yuki accepting her feelings for kaname and making the decison to love him instead of zero and I remember her making a clear decison to become a vampire


I will re read it though to see if im wrong,I suggest you do the same  





> No, she didn't want to become his enemy. It's Zero who's an idiot for thinking that all vampires are his enemies and that he has to exterminate them. He should really follow Yori's example. Also, Yuuki still has her humanity. Why do you think she's protecting the school and her classmates?



Sorry but the kid had his parents murdered by vampires and his life ruined by them,there's no way you can expect him to accept vampires existence...yuki started to change him but now that she's a vampire as well.....no one can convince him anymore 

she really dosen't have her humanity...how can she? she's 100% pure blood noble vampire...there's not a shred of humanity in there,thats why she told zero the old yuki was dead or w/e because thats the 100% truth,she merley has all her memories of when she was human......didn't you notice how different her personality was when she turned? 



> Because Zero's an emotional moron and now hates her? The reason Yuuki told him her vampire side ate her human side was that he pointed a gun at her through the door. She was hurt by his actions.



I think she told him that because she knew it was true and she felt bad that she chose kaname over him




> So being in love with someone is equal to giving your soul to them? Okay, whatever.



since she knew it was either kaname or zero and she knew zero entire story and his feelings for her....it was a devastating betrayal to zero

mostly yuki giving in to the kiss of kaname and thinking she can change him or w/e is symbolisim that she's giving herself to him mind body and soul...that she dosen't care if she has to hurt someone or even give up her humanity....and actually when someones in love they preety much would give anything to be with there mate so "give up your soul" is a good metaphor for being in love with someone





> Old Yuuki is still there. She still cares for Zero and her friends. It's not like she turned into a 'OMG EVIL PUREBLOOD MONSTER'.
> 
> Because all vampires are evil, right?




memories of old yuki are still there.... but the personality,the mindset and the cosmetic changes are all different. Human yuki just dosen't exist anymore


again yea she's not evil but try telling zero that after the heartbrake he must have felt


and yea not all vampires are evil in this manga but again try convincing zero of that


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 22, 2008)

son_michael said:


> yes not all vampires are evil{in this manga} but to zero this is not the case,you cant honestly expect him to forget everything that happened but amazingly he was doing just that thanks to yuki being by his side,then she becomes a vampire so thats like the same as tearing out his heart
> 
> Zero didn't shrug anything off,he was believing everything yuki told him until she turned


Even with Yuuki by his side Zero didn't forget. He still hated vampires and wanted to exterminate them despite what she told him. He said it himself, the reason he decided to become a guard (or whatever they're called) was so that he could observe vampires and find their weakness. He didn't believe Yuuki no matter what she told him.



> well youd lose that bet since ive hated kaname since I began reading this manga


I think you misread my post.  What I meant is that if Yuuki had chosen Zero instead of Kaname, you *wouldn't* have said that she betrayed Kaname due to the fact that you don't like him.



> I dont understand the i*c*st love...as a human she was infatuated with the vamp that saved her life...ok that makes sense butyou would think once she found out kaname is her brother that she would love him as a brother...not as an object of her lust or w/e....bleck the whole thing disgust me,she dumped poor zero who needed her most


Like I said before, it's probably normal for pureblood vampires to marry their siblings or whatever considering that they have to keep their bloodline pure. If you don't remember, Yuuki's parents were siblings. When Yuuki turned into a vampire all her memories and feelings from the past returned to her. If anything, it'd only make her feelings for Kaname stronger.



> I remember the human yuki accepting her feelings for kaname and making the decison to love him instead of zero and I remember her making a clear decison to become a vampire
> 
> I will re read it though to see if im wrong,I suggest you do the same


Will do later.



> Sorry but the kid had his parents murdered by vampires and his life ruined by them,there's no way you can expect him to accept vampires existence...yuki started to change him but now that she's a vampire as well.....no one can convince him anymore
> 
> she really dosen't have her humanity...how can she? she's 100% pure blood noble vampire...there's not a shred of humanity in there,thats why she told zero the old yuki was dead or w/e because thats the 100% truth,she merley has all her memories of when she was human......didn't you notice how different her personality was when she turned?


Hey, if Zero wants to walk down the path of revenge, fine by me. Makes for a more interesting read. 

Reading the latest chapters should be enough to see that Yuuki still has her humanity. It's not just 'memories'. She does care for Zero and her friends. If she really didn't have any shred of humanity left she wouldn't have given a damn about the school, or any humans. Heck, she even asked Aidou to go cheer up the girls.



> I think she told him that because she knew it was true and she felt bad that she chose kaname over him


She retorted in such a manner because of what Zero did and said. After the confrontation she ran out because she was really hurt. 



> since she knew it was either kaname or zero and she knew zero entire story and his feelings for her....it was a devastating betrayal to zero
> 
> mostly yuki giving in to the kiss of kaname and thinking she can change him or w/e is symbolisim that she's giving herself to him mind body and soul...that she dosen't care if she has to hurt someone or even give up her humanity....and actually when someones in love they preety much would give anything to be with there mate so "give up your soul" is a good metaphor for being in love with someone


It's a love triangle, there's got to be a loser. If she had chosen Zero, Kaname would have been hurt, or as you put it, 'betrayed'. I don't support any of the pairings, btw. Which is probably why I have an easier time accepting Yuuki's choice.



> memories of old yuki are still there.... but the personality,the mindset and the cosmetic changes are all different. Human yuki just dosen't exist anymore
> 
> again yea she's not evil but try telling zero that after the heartbrake he must have felt
> 
> and yea not all vampires are evil in this manga but again try convincing zero of that


Sure, whatever, I don't feel like arguing about whether Yuuki still has her humanity or not anymore. You are free to believe what you want, and so am I. 

Like you said above, it's probably impossible to convince Zero of anything now. The guy wants to kill the girl he loves for crying out loud.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 22, 2008)

The grey-haired guy's name is Zero, btw.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 23, 2008)

O what a Sad Chapter


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 23, 2008)

zero was able to do something against a pure blood? i smell deus ex machina


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 23, 2008)

Zero's got more power-ups than Goku, of course he can beat a pure blood.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 24, 2008)

Exactly. I mean, Zero has the blood of 3 purebloods inside him on top of whatever power he gained by eating his brother. Can't wait to see him and Kaname duke it out.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Sep 25, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Exactly. I mean, Zero has the blood of 3 purebloods inside him on top of whatever power he gained by eating his brother. Can't wait to see him and Kaname duke it out.



Kaname is soooooo going to get his ass handed to him. Shit WILL be so cash. No exceptions. 

For me, Kaname has been god like this entire series, I'm ready for his asskicking. 

Neo-Bloody Rose FTW!!!


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 4, 2008)

Whoa, the discussion above was fun to read. 

Can someone remind me when each chapter is released again? Is it bi-monthly? I was quite surprised that after coming back to the manga series after many months, there was only three chapters released since the last chapter I read. o_O


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2008)

It's monthly. About 3 weeks until a new chapter comes out.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 22, 2008)

New chapter's out:


----------



## 8ghosts (Oct 22, 2008)

filler chapter

do we really need more chapters about what we already know? I swear this manga would be more enjoyable if the actual story line would be explored more of then rather than showing how "connected" zero and yuki are over and over and over and over again. 

so in other word this manga would be better if zero was dead
I am not taking any sides here either cause I could care less about Kaname and yuki getting together. 

I wanna know more about the vampire world and how everything connects.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm starting to get irritated at how slow the story moves along. Hino loves reiterate and pound in the relationships of the characters in our heads.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 23, 2008)

Just Read Chapter 44 

What the hell was it on about?

The first 26 Pages looked like a Flashback of Zero and Yuuki relationship but it couldn't have been because Yuuki hair was long which only happened when she awoke as a Vampire


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2008)

Yuuki had long hair in the past too...


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 23, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Yuuki had long hair in the past too...



Yes when she was younger But since the moment that she found out Zero was a Vampire she had shorter hair that only reached her shoulders


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2008)

The flashback where Yuuki had long hair took place years before she found out Zero was a vampire, though.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 23, 2008)

preety useless chapter,bassically the author teases us of what could have been and makes us feel even sorryer{this a word?} that yuki chose kaname over zero


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't a fan of this chapter either.  I was really looking forward to things continuing where they left off.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 22, 2008)

Maybe it's because these chapters are released monthly but I genuinely struggle to know where the plot is going. The latest chapter confused me with the woman with the owl (who is that?), how we were suddenly with the hunters and the leader was a vampire??????? Sorry but am I the only one just going WHAT??

Your thoughts......


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

You're not the only one. Last month's chapter didn't do much for the story so it's really been 2 months since the plot moved forward. I forgot who that Kaien Cross guy is to boot.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree but not only that, one chapter ends but then the next doesn't seem to pick up from where the last ended. Or it does but not in a good easy to follow way. It also took me about half the chapter to remember who Cross was as well because his appearance had changed.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 22, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Maybe it's because these chapters are released monthly but I genuinely struggle to know where the plot is going. The latest chapter confused me with the woman with the owl (who is that?), how we were suddenly with the hunters and the leader was a vampire??????? Sorry but am I the only one just going WHAT??
> 
> Your thoughts......



Yeah, it seemed like a lot went on this chapter.  The girl with the owl was Maria Kurenai, she was the vampire that let Shizuka use her body.  As for the leader of the hunters being a vampire, that surprised me as well.  The part with the girl, Sara, is confusing me though.  I don't remember her at all.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 22, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> Yeah, it seemed like a lot went on this chapter.  *The girl with the owl was Maria Kurenai, she was the vampire that let Shizuka use her body.*  As for the leader of the hunters being a vampire, that surprised me as well.  The part with the girl, Sara, is confusing me though.  I don't remember her at all.



Ha ha, seriously that still means nothing to me. Perhaps I should do some re-reading sometime, i'm completely lost


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 22, 2008)

Shizuka was the pureblood that killed Zero's parents, and bit him.  She ended up getting killed by Kaname.  If you are watching the anime, she was in the first season.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 22, 2008)

Not the anime but wasn't she killed off?

EDIT, you just said that. This confuses me further......


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 22, 2008)

Shizuka was killed off, Maria (the body she was using temporarily) was not killed.  She returned to her family at the end of the arc.  I think she first appears way back in chapter 13, at the very end.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

Question, do you guys watch the anime as well? I read only the manga and I find it hard to follow at times. Doesn't help that the characters look a bit alike. I still don't know who Kaien Cross is and when I saw him this chapter I swear it was Zero until they said otherwise.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 22, 2008)

Nuriel, you're like a guru! 

However, I believe i'm a lost cause when it comes to trying to figure out the plot of this story. I'm genuinely perplexed by it.

*reps for your efforts*

EDIT: Kaien Cross is the principle of the school, who also raised/looked after Yuki.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 22, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Question, do you guys watch the anime as well? I read only the manga and I find it hard to follow at times. Doesn't help that the characters look a bit alike. I still don't know who Kaien Cross is and when I saw him this chapter I swear it was Zero until they said otherwise.



 is the headmaster of cross academy.  He is the guy who is usually all bundled up in a jacket, scarf, and with his hair up.  I do watch the anime as well.  I was really excited to see it.  


Bubbles said:


> Nuriel, you're like a guru!
> 
> However, I believe i'm a lost cause when it comes to trying to figure out the plot of this story. I genuinely perplexed by it.
> 
> *reps for your efforts*



lol, thanks.  She is only in like 7 or 8 chapters, so it wouldn't take much for you to reread that part of the story.  I know sometimes this story can get confusing.  I've been rereading it though so that helped me pick out things I might have missed or not understood in the first read through.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

So on the whole, that chapter was a flashback then? Cause he looked really young.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 22, 2008)

No it wasn't a flashback, hence at the end them saying he was under arrest for going against the hunters code for cooperating with vampires (him having a school for humans and vampires). I remember he left the school because he knew a fight between the vampires and hunters was about to begin. I imagine he wants to stop it? However, their leader was a vampire and well who knows what's going to happen. I doubt he'll be locked up for long if that indeed is going to happen.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

He looked so damn young. Guess it's just a fault to interpret the art but now that chapter made a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I guess we're getting somewhere. It's not just you, if they didn't announce that it was Cross I would have also thought it was a completely new character, it's just because he looks so different to how we've seen him in the school. Guess he's a hottie as well, for a change


----------



## son_michael (Nov 22, 2008)

so that girl was yuki's mother right?  so he was bassically making a school for humans and vampires just for her?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 22, 2008)

son_michael said:


> so that girl was yuki's mother right?  so he was bassically making a school for humans and vampires just for her?


Pretty much. It makes sense why he took Yuki in as one of his own and looked after Kaname.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 22, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Well I guess we're getting somewhere. It's not just you, if they didn't announce that it was Cross I would have also thought it was a completely new character, it's just because he looks so different to how we've seen him in the school. Guess he's a hottie as well, for a change



Cross should look like that all the time.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 23, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> Cross should look like that all the time.



Hmm I don't know it would be quite fun to strip him off for that then to be revealed (oh my where am I going with this )


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 23, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Hmm I don't know it would be quite fun to strip him off for that then to be revealed (oh my where am I going with this )



Where indeed.  

I wonder how long before he returns to normal?  I'll be sad to see bishi Cross go.


----------



## Table (Nov 29, 2008)

I finally caught up with the manga again.... I love this series


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 30, 2008)

Table said:


> I finally caught up with the manga again.... I love this series



Me too.  I look forward to it each month.


----------



## Table (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know when the next chapter comes out?


I need more ways to procrastinate


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 30, 2008)

Probably in about 3 weeks time, just before christmas. I still look forward to new releases even though they usually completely baffle me


----------



## Table (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, so far D;


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 30, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Probably in about 3 weeks time, just before christmas. I still look forward to new releases even though they usually completely baffle me



I wish this manga came out faster.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm I guess but it's also quite nice to wait. Then again i'm not the kind of person who must read a chapter as soon as it comes out. Fridays or Saturdays are my weekly fix of manga days. However, there are so many manga's i've stopped reading due to loss of interest; Naruto, Bleach, D.Gray-Man would all be good examples (I may pick these up again someday though like I did with Furuba). As long as VK keeps me guessing i'll keep on reading it. Perhaps a month is a good wait for me *shrugs*


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 4, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Hmm I guess but it's also quite nice to wait. Then again i'm not the kind of person who must read a chapter as soon as it comes out. Fridays or Saturdays are my weekly fix of manga days. However, there are so many manga's i've stopped reading due to loss of interest; Naruto, Bleach, D.Gray-Man would all be good examples (I may pick these up again someday though like I did with Furuba). As long as VK keeps me guessing i'll keep on reading it. Perhaps a month is a good wait for me *shrugs*



VK is good at keeping you guessing.  I've been surprised several times.  The only other manga that keeps me guessing as much is One Piece.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha ha, yes Oda has quite the imagination. However, I do sometimes wonder where the plot is going with VK. It doesn't seem to have put me off yet though.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 7, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Ha ha, yes Oda has quite the imagination. However, I do sometimes wonder where the plot is going with VK. It doesn't seem to have put me off yet though.



I'm not really sure where the plot for Vampire Knight is going either.  Right now I just want to know what will happen with the school...


----------



## son_michael (Dec 8, 2008)

the school is preety much finished.....I guess if yuki dosen't die she will eventually remake the school or something


----------



## Table (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't want the school to be finished.... I think maybe that because Yuuki is a vampire but still has compassion for humans, she might be able to help keep the chairman's dream alive, eventually at least.  Right now, the feuding between the vampires seems to be the most pressing issue in the plot.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 8, 2008)

True but having both the vampires and the hunters wanting the school to close, that part of the story could take center stage soon. Personally I don't think it's looking good for the school to stay open. Or it could stay open but just become a normal high school for humans.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 8, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> True but having both the vampires and the hunters wanting the school to close, that part of the story could take center stage soon. Personally I don't think it's looking good for the school to stay open. Or it could stay open but just become a normal high school for humans.



That was kinda what I was thinking.  I just can't see how the vampires will remain at the school.  So maybe just no more night class??


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2008)

^ woudnt it be more than just no night class... im thinking more along the lines of... no night class, no school? ? or at least have no school now, only for it to be re-established later on by some1.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 8, 2008)

That could happen too.  I just think that the series would be so very different if you took it away from the school setting.  

I'm so curious about what is going to happen...


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 20, 2008)

Can anyone Explain what the hell happened in the New Chapter 46 

Are Zero and Yuuki friends or enemies, did she choose Kaname?


Has Zero got special powers or Is the the Bloody Rose that's powerfull

Rido is Dead it would seem


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 21, 2008)

It seemed like for now they remain enemies.  Zero more or less said goodbye to Yuuki for now.  It was a pretty good chapter.  The kiss surprised me.  The way I see it is that Zero still cares for Yuuki very much.  He just can't seem to get his head around the fact that she is a pureblood, the thing he hates very much.  As for Yuuki, she kinda is the same that she always has been.  Torn between the two.  

As for the Bloody Rose, I'm not sure myself.  I think Zero is strong on his own.  But, it seems like the Bloody Rose got an upgrade with him.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 21, 2008)

Wahhh what a chapter (only just read it). Although I just really wish Zero would sort his head out. I can't be only one that _doesn't_ want to see a Yuuki x Kaname match. I'm with Nuriel in actually liking the chapter and the colour pages were nice as well.

As for the bloody rose, my guess is it gets it's "power up" by drinking the blood of the user. "Like a vampire" quoted Yuuki, is it a vampire weapon? Also it recognised Kaname and obeyed him. Hmm more questions that need answering!

This chapter does make me wonder though (yet again) where is the story going? I don't know if it's coming to an end or not! Next chapter I guess we'll catch up with Cross again but who knows?


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 21, 2008)

i like this manga
especially Zero and Ichiru.
maybe i should start reading again.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Wahhh what a chapter (only just read it). Although I just really wish Zero would sort his head out. I can't be only one that _doesn't_ want to see a Yuuki x Kaname match. I'm with Nuriel in actually liking the chapter and the colour pages were nice as well.
> 
> As for the bloody rose, my guess is it gets it's "power up" by drinking the blood of the user. "Like a vampire" quoted Yuuki, is it a vampire weapon? Also it recognised Kaname and obeyed him. Hmm more questions that need answering!
> 
> This chapter does make me wonder though (yet again) where is the story going? I don't know if it's coming to an end or not! Next chapter I guess we'll catch up with Cross again but who knows?



The Bloody Rose part was pretty interesting.  I really can't imagine why it obeys Kaname....

I'm also at a complete loss as to where this story is going.  Now more than ever, I'm not sure what will happen next.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 22, 2008)

Why does Kaname seem to have some kind of power over absolutely everything? I think people may eventually try to kill him off other then Zero and the hunters of course  Then again what is Kaname up to now? 

I just really want some answers!


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 22, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Why does Kaname seem to have some kind of power over absolutely everything? I think people may eventually try to kill him off other then Zero and the hunters of course  Then again what is Kaname up to now?
> 
> I just really want some answers!



I thought Kaname had power of his own Blood  ?


----------



## son_michael (Dec 22, 2008)

man I dont think I can read this anymore......yuuki just really pisses me off



hell you know what the author pisses me off


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 22, 2008)

son_michael said:


> man I dont think I can read this anymore......yuuki just really pisses me off
> 
> 
> 
> hell you know what the author pisses me off



You have to keep reading cos you normally post big posts about VK that i read which makes me understand the manga better

If you stop i'll understand even less


----------



## son_michael (Dec 22, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> You have to keep reading cos you normally post big posts about VK that i read which makes me understand the manga better
> 
> If you stop i'll understand even less




didn't realise I had a fan





seriously though wasn't it just like 1 chapter or 2 ago where yuki vowed to defeat the evil kaname? and now she's like "oh I love him more than anything and I realise I need to be with him forever"


to hell with this manga


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I thought Kaname had power of his own Blood  ?


Say what now? I'm clearly missing something erm again.


son_michael said:


> seriously though wasn't it just like 1 chapter or 2 ago where yuki vowed to defeat the evil kaname? and now she's like "oh I love him more than anything and I realise I need to be with him forever"
> 
> 
> to hell with this manga



Ha ha, fair enough. I probably half agree with you recent chapters have been very confusing. If you read my posts you'd see many of my 'what the hell' rants.


----------



## RivFader (Dec 23, 2008)

About Yuuki's change of opinions and the latest chapters (Yes, this is a rant):

That's one of the reasons why I try to avoid shoujo manga's...I'm normally a very open-minded person and I choose this one because it spounded rather uncomplex for a shoujo, but like every shoujo it gets more confusing with every chapter until we have "wtf just happened" ending nobody understands. Sigh...I love complex story, but I was always the type who thought that something like complexity must go along with cause & effect relations. Screw this....


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 23, 2008)

Yuuki could be going with Kaname simply to keep him away from Zero. If not, I agree with son_michael. Yuuki is such a confused person it's getting annoying.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Dec 23, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Yuuki could be going with Kaname simply to keep him away from Zero. If not, I agree with son_michael. Yuuki is such a confused person it's getting annoying.



I don't think it's a matter of to keep him away from Zero. I think one of Yuuki's issues is that she's now the "Pureblood Princess" sort of role. The fact that Kaname pretty much tells her that the one, true place she belongs is by his side/as a Kuran. Plus, Kaname's told her things like how they're already bethrothed and asking her if she'd leave him alone again so Yuuki might even feel it's part of her obligation to remain there.

Meh, maybe I'm reading into it too much but Yuuki has that sort of "my actions speak differently than my words" aura (which gets really annoying).


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Yuuki could be going with Kaname simply to keep him away from Zero. If not, I agree with son_michael. Yuuki is such a confused person it's getting annoying.



I assumed she was going with Kaname due to the promise she made to him before he left.  But, I always thought that Yuuki has always been kinda indecisive imo.  I only hope that she makes a decision and sticks with it soon.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

Yuuki grew up an entirely different life than she would have if she had kept her memories. Her going with Kaname is probably an easier decision in her mind as well. I said "simply" in my previous post and I realize that's an error on my part. Yuuki has a crapload of layers in her decision but she still seems addled.

I just always saw her infatuation with Kaname as just that; infatuation kind of puppy love cause he saved her life while she harbored more Zero. Now that she knows who she is, it seems Kaname is just manipulating her.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with you there.  Kaname does seem to be a very manipulative character, even when dealing with Yuuki.  

As for Zero, I just feel so bad for him.  The poor guy just can't catch a break.  Now, it seems like he has at least temporarily lost Yuuki as well.  I wonder what he will do now???


----------



## son_michael (Dec 25, 2008)

hopefully go phsycho and kill yuuki,kaname and the whole vampire race!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 25, 2008)

He doesn't need to go psycho, he already plans to do it.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 27, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> He doesn't need to go psycho, he already plans to do it.



That is true enough.  I wonder though what possible benefit there is for him to destroy the council and all that.  What is his goal??


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2008)

Seems like Zero's goal is to wipe out the race that ruined his life _and_ broke his heart so he can get some peace of mind. But we all know he's gonna be conflicted when it comes to Yuuki.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 27, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Seems like Zero's goal is to wipe out the race that ruined his life _and_ broke his heart so he can get some peace of mind. But we all know he's gonna be conflicted when it comes to Yuuki.



I'm backwards.  I mean Kaname.  

I can't figure out what Kaname see's the endgame being here...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2008)

Heh 

 Well Kaname I have no clue. Possibly he wants to start the race over with Yuuki and make it pure(r) and less evil? Or he's just manipulating us as well. I'm just pulling that out of thin air cause, yeah, his intentions are still shrouded.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 27, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Heh
> 
> Well Kaname I have no clue. Possibly he wants to start the race over with Yuuki and make it pure(r) and less evil? Or he's just manipulating us as well. I'm just pulling that out of thin air cause, yeah, his intentions are still shrouded.



That would be a really twisted plan if it were true.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 28, 2008)

son_michael said:


> hopefully go phsycho and kill yuuki,kaname and the whole vampire race!



That would be one hell of an ending 

Ah Kaname, Kaname. Doesn't he just seem a little too good at everything? This is why he shouldn't win. Give me someone with faults any day. You see I go about liking characters who I feel I could drinking with. Kaname would just annoy me because he's all high and mighty. Zero, well i can't deal with a lot of angst so I would only invite him a few times. Yuuki could probably be quite a good laugh but I feel the winner would be Cross. Yes Cross actually seems to have a better outlook on life. Ha ha, i babble such rubbish.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 28, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> That would be one hell of an ending
> 
> Ah Kaname, Kaname. Doesn't he just seem a little too good at everything? This is why he shouldn't win. Give me someone with faults any day. You see I go about liking characters who I feel I could drinking with. Kaname would just annoy me because he's all high and mighty. Zero, well i can't deal with a lot of angst so I would only invite him a few times. Yuuki could probably be quite a good laugh but I feel the winner would be Cross. Yes Cross actually seems to have a better outlook on life. Ha ha, i babble such rubbish.



Hilarious but, true.  Cross seems like he would be the most capable of having a good time.


----------



## G@R-chan (Jan 27, 2009)

Chapter 47 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Kaname and Yuuki leave to make babies. 

Seriously Kaname's army (aka Night class) could very well replace the Council, they are aristocrats after all and can be trusted. 
Kaien takes over the  Association and Kaname becomes the King of vampires.

What is Zero's purpose now? I'd have killed him by now, he's currently the biggest threat for the vampire society.
Yuuki's wish to run away from Zero is foolish, how many vampires will die by his hand? 

I hope Kaien will put some sense into him because he knows how wrong it is to have prejudice.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 27, 2009)

everytime I read a new chapter it just makes me want to see yuki die in so many painful ways at zero's hand


Screw it I want the whole damm vampire race wiped off the face of the Earth   go zero!! Go and be a hero for all humanity!!


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 3, 2009)

son_michael said:


> everytime I read a new chapter it just makes me want to see yuki die in so many painful ways at zero's hand
> 
> 
> Screw it I want the whole damm vampire race wiped off the face of the Earth   go zero!! Go and be a hero for all humanity!!



It's just to sad, i want Yuuki and Zero to be a "real" pairng and not that stupid Kaname. I just dont like him he's just to perfect, poor Zero 

And yeah, i agree! all Purebloods shall be killed so no new Vampire can be born


----------



## G@R-chan (Apr 24, 2009)

star wars harry poter naruto death match

Chapter 49 is out.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Apr 24, 2009)

Is anyone else getting the ringing bells of "obligation" from Yuuki in this chap?

I mean, I've had them before. A LOT when it comes to Kaname but it keeps coming through clearer here.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 24, 2009)

WolfeyesVIII said:


> Is anyone else getting the ringing bells of "obligation" from Yuuki in this chap?
> 
> I mean, I've had them before. A LOT when it comes to Kaname but it keeps coming through clearer here.



perhaps you could be a little more specific?




the only thing I got from this chapter is nauseia and Diahreah 


also some....F YEAH KILL THAT VAMPIRE TRASH!!!!go zero woot!!!!!!!


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Apr 24, 2009)

son_michael said:


> perhaps you could be a little more specific?



Well, aside from past things like where in 26(?) she sees things as 'letting Kaname down', her first reaction in this chapter was to walk away but then Kaname plays the 'I'm a pathetic man' card which he's pulled more than once (twice I think) which pulls her back. There's lots of 'romance' on Kaname's end, yeah, but on Yuuki's end it feels more sparse. One of the problems I have with Yuuki is her self-esteem issues and her thoughts on 'atonement'. Throw that in with her guilt of "I've done nothing but cause sadness" and the fact that Kaname is baring this all down on her and she sees this as something she _can_ do.

Hino once said in an interview she wanted Yuuki to be a 'nurturing' character. In this chapter and in a lot of the previous ones it just feels like Kaname preys off on it. Which is one of the reasons I don't see the Kanayuki relationship lasting, along with the total lack of obsticles and how any obsticles they have were all neatly brushed away just into the beginning of the second half of the manga.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 24, 2009)

um she just basically said 


"stain me evil too onisama!"   this  relationship is final 



God willing zero kills her


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 24, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Itachi2000
> 
> Chapter 49 is out.



Thanks for posting.  I'm going to read it now.  Hopefully it will be a good one.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 24, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Thanks for posting.  I'm going to read it now.  Hopefully it will be a good one.



don't do it!




WARNING EXTREME ANGER AND PHYSICAL SICKNESS MAY ENSUE!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 24, 2009)

son_michael said:


> don't do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it that bad?  I'm halfway through it at this point...


----------



## son_michael (Apr 24, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Is it that bad?  I'm halfway through it at this point...



for me it was...


give me your final verdict when you finish it


----------



## あいか (Apr 25, 2009)

freaking love the juuri and haruka moments in the bonus chapter earlier
I hope this latest chapter won't disappoint me .. ww


----------



## 8ghosts (Apr 25, 2009)

WolfeyesVIII said:


> Well, aside from past things like where in 26(?) she sees things as 'letting Kaname down', her first reaction in this chapter was to walk away but then Kaname plays the 'I'm a pathetic man' card which he's pulled more than once (twice I think) which pulls her back. There's lots of 'romance' on Kaname's end, yeah, but on Yuuki's end it feels more sparse. One of the problems I have with Yuuki is her self-esteem issues and her thoughts on 'atonement'. Throw that in with her guilt of "I've done nothing but cause sadness" and the fact that Kaname is baring this all down on her and she sees this as something she _can_ do.
> 
> Hino once said in an interview she wanted Yuuki to be a 'nurturing' character. In this chapter and in a lot of the previous ones it just feels like Kaname preys off on it. Which is one of the reasons I don't see the Kanayuki relationship lasting, along with the total lack of obsticles and how any obsticles they have were all neatly brushed away just into the beginning of the second half of the manga.



I feel indifferent when it comes to the kaname and zero pairing bs
but Zero plays the "im pathetic" card even more so
Zero's existence itself is pathetic 

with that said, kaname got in dat ass


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't wait to read the next chapter.  I figured a small timeskip was coming...


----------



## son_michael (Apr 26, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I can't wait to read the next chapter.  I figured a small timeskip was coming...



wow so you really liked this chapter huh? I guess your a big kaname/yuki fan....




well I really hope zero isn't gonna be demonized as the villain...especially now that yuki has decided to fully dedicate her entire being to do with/be w/e kaname wants


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2009)

awesome chapter!!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 26, 2009)

son_michael said:


> wow so you really liked this chapter huh? I guess your a big kaname/yuki fan....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really sure what will happen.  I'm not really pro or anti of either pairing really.  I like/dislike both for different reasons.  I agree that I won't be happy if Zero is demonized as a villain.  Other than that, I'm just intrigued by where the story will be taken to next.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 22, 2009)

I just finished the manga. It was awesome. 

The story made quite a few turns I didn't expect though. Yuuki turned out be a vampire, Kaname is her brother/lover and Zero decides Yuuki is an enemy. 

I can't wait for the next chapter to see what Zero's orders are and what will happen at the big meeting.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> New chapter out.  Kaito is interesting.



Thanks for posting.  I haven't gotten around to checking lately at all.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 25, 2009)

I just read it.  I'm not really sure where this story is heading currently.  Although, I was pretty excited that Zero and Yuuki were seeing each other again (even if it didn't go well).


----------



## son_michael (Sep 25, 2009)

is it wrong that I felt immense happiness at yukki in pain over zero?



how can I hate a manga character so much?


----------



## Paulina (Sep 26, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I just read it.  I'm not really sure where this story is heading currently.  Although, I was pretty excited that Zero and Yuuki were seeing each other again (even if it didn't go well).


hey, its a start


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, that was a pretty interesting chapter. For some reason it feels like much hasn't happened in a while. 

I'm curious what that fresh blood smell is about now.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 27, 2009)

Me too.  I hope that this means that things will start happening again.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 28, 2009)

can someone say me if this thing its really good? cuz I cant get myself to like it and I already read the first 10 chapters...later it gets better?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2009)

^You could try watching the anime first.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 28, 2009)

^I have the habit to get first on the manga and later watch some anime episodes.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 29, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Me too.  I hope that this means that things will start happening again.



Indeed, I agree. 



Oxvial said:


> can someone say me if this thing its really good? cuz I cant get myself to like it and I already read the first 10 chapters...later it gets better?



It can be slow at the start perhaps, but there is some more action and interesting plot as the manga goes on, so be patient and give it a chance.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> It can be slow at the start perhaps, but there is some more action and interesting plot as the manga goes on, so be patient and give it a chance.



Yeah, I agree.  It is one of those manga you should stick with for a bit.  As for Mider T's advice that is the same way my brother started this series.  He watched the anime first, then started the manga.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 29, 2009)

okay gonna give it a try the anime and if it catch me later gonna give the manga another chance.

I do this cuz I like Vampires  and Werewolf's (don't know if they appear in this one) wish theres was a manga with a similar  plot and powers like Vampire the Masquerade .


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> okay gonna give it a try the anime and if it catch me later gonna give the manga another chance.



Well, I hope it gets better for you.  Let us know what you finally decide.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 29, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Yeah, I agree.  It is one of those manga you should stick with for a bit.  As for Mider T's advice that is the same way my brother started this series.  He watched the anime first, then started the manga.



It was very girly at the start somehow and only centered around the school, but it got darker and more interesting later. 



Oxvial said:


> okay gonna give it a try the anime and if it catch me later gonna give the manga another chance.
> 
> I do this cuz I like Vampires  and Werewolf's (don't know if they appear in this one) wish theres was a manga with a similar  plot and powers like Vampire the Masquerade .



I got into to it because of the vampires too.  I love them, but no sight of werewolfes yet. 

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Sep 29, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants Zero to pull out his gun and raise hell?!?!?! I'm so sick of this dancing around his intentions. He's stated it. He wants the Purebloods dead. I want him to stash whats-her-face-whose-not-yuki in some closet or something and take down the purebloods who bit the victim in the drawing room. I WANT SOME MUTHER FRIGGIN ACTION!!! Only reason I read

Also, is it just me or was Yuki jealous at the end when it shows Zero grabbing Sarah's wrist?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2009)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Am I the only one who wants Zero to pull out his gun and raise hell?!?!?! I'm so sick of this dancing around his intentions. He's stated it. He wants the Purebloods dead. I want him to stash whats-her-face-whose-not-yuki in some closet or something and take down the purebloods who bit the victim in the drawing room. I WANT SOME MUTHER FRIGGIN ACTION!!! Only reason I read
> 
> Also, is it just me or was Yuki jealous at the end when it shows Zero grabbing Sarah's wrist?



No your not alone....I want Zero to turn that place into a bloody massacre{yuki shall not be spared!} but Zero knows what he has to do, he has to gain influence in the hunters organization and build his way up the ladder before he declares war on the vampire race




and no your not the only 1 who saw Yuki being her pathetic piece of shit self,yes somewhere in that pathetic vampiric shell lies yuki's old human heart. Sadly her vampiric urges for her brother's penis are stronger--___--


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 30, 2009)

It would be cool if Zero dealt with whoever bit the victimin the drawing room. That would indeed cause some interesting action. However, he needs to keep his head straight too and not just rush into things and cause trouble for himself.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 30, 2009)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> It would be cool if Zero dealt with whoever bit the victimin the drawing room. That would indeed cause some interesting action. However, he needs to keep his head straight too and not just rush into things and cause trouble for himself.



Agreed.  It seems like he did a pretty good job restraining himself in that situation.  I wonder if they will elaborate more on who was bitten in the next chapter...


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 1, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Agreed.  It seems like he did a pretty good job restraining himself in that situation.  I wonder if they will elaborate more on who was bitten in the next chapter...



I agree, and Zero has always been silent, calm and cool, so he will do his thing when the time is right. 

I hope so too. I'm curious about it.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I agree, and Zero has always been silent, calm and cool, so he will do his thing when the time is right.
> 
> I hope so too. I'm curious about it.



I think that is one of the good things about his character.  He thinks things through and usually won't act too irresponsibly.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 2, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I think that is one of the good things about his character.  He thinks things through and usually won't act too irresponsibly.



I like that about him too. Zero has some kind of charisma that makes him interesting. 

I have never felt that from Kaname so I prefer Zero.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 2, 2009)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I like that about him too. Zero has some kind of charisma that makes him interesting.
> 
> I have never felt that from Kaname so I prefer Zero.



I find Kaname interesting as well.  But, sometimes he is so secretive that I don't believe he is entirely trustworthy.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Chapter 55 out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for letting us know, I'm going to read it now.  Hopefully we have some excitement this chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

Where have all the fans gone?!

Chapter bored me a bit, but I'm glad someone finally brought up how Yuki is basically treated like a toddler.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 26, 2009)

shinigami yuuki 

nice chapter!


----------



## son_michael (Dec 26, 2009)

another boring chapter.....when the hell are we gonna see zero impale some vampires


----------



## son_michael (Feb 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



anyone mind explaining how a random human school girl willingly decides to become a vampire? I mean seriously....she just see's a girl and the girl tells her she's a vampire and then...couple of pages later{not a direct quote}"oh she was quite happy to supply me with blood and become a vampire, it was all consentual"  -___-


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

she didn't agree to become a vampire lol. she agreed to let the vamp feed on her


----------



## son_michael (Feb 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> she didn't agree to become a vampire lol. she agreed to let the vamp feed on her



she said something like "its no problem, I'll look after her from now on" making me think she turned her into a vampire



well either way its stupid*open door* Hi I'm a vampire, would you mind if I took some of your blood?"

I mean come on...give me more of a reason why the human just agreed to it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2010)

Can someone clear something up for me regarding the rankings. Is Zero still considered a D level or is he a C level? I was under the impression that yes Level D were originally human, but also they would eventually degenerate into E, but I also was under the understanding that through a series of events Zero no longer had to worry about that fate. Additionally was not another explanations that nobles (level B) , were simply vampires who possessed a special ability beyond just regular vampire abilities, something zero has also shown recently.
So what is his current level?


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 5, 2010)

Damn cliffhanger! 

What do you guys think Zero wants with Yuki? Does he still want to kill her?


----------



## son_michael (Apr 5, 2010)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> Damn cliffhanger!
> 
> What do you guys think Zero wants with Yuki? Does he still want to kill her?



he doesn't want anything from her, he was there to visit a grave and now he just happened to see her as he walked out of the cemetery


nothings gonna happen so don't worry, this manga will probably end with zero and yuki working together to help vampires and humans


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 5, 2010)

son_michael said:


> he doesn't want anything from her, he was there to visit a grave and now he just happened to see her as he walked out of the cemetery
> 
> 
> nothings gonna happen so don't worry, this manga will probably end with zero and yuki working together to help vampires and humans



Yeah, I expect that too. It's meant to be that way. Plus, Kaname is acting fishy. I bet Yuki and Zero will work together and create peace between vampires and humans.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 29, 2010)

bloody confusing chapter


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

^I said chapter 59 not 56


----------



## Table (Jul 29, 2010)

I need to get caught up in this series


----------



## son_michael (Jul 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 63_ 



something must have happened to Kaname that made him delve into evil or something, otherwise why does he constantly warn yuuki about his true self when he apparently has been raised to help humans. Also that woman was yuuki's mother? I think she was....and did we just get conformation that Kaname isn't related to yuuki at all?


----------



## Spica (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaname: "Yuki, let's do it."  

Is 'it' what I think 'it' is?




This entire chapter felt like an otome game to me.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

I was confused about that too.  For a chapter with so much Yuki moving away from Kaname, there was a strange lack of Zero.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 4, 2010)

ı think ı will drop this one o.O
ı mean ıt was so much fun for me when ı was reading first volumes but since Yuuki  became vampire and etc story made me bored kinda o.o
what u guys think about it?
ı miss old Zero yuuki relationship ı mean friendly relationship which they both laugh etc


----------



## son_michael (Nov 4, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> ı think ı will drop this one o.O
> ı mean ıt was so much fun for me when ı was reading first volumes but since Yuuki  became vampire and etc story made me bored kinda o.o
> what u guys think about it?
> ı miss old Zero yuuki relationship ı mean friendly relationship which they both laugh etc



sadly I think the days of zero and yuki even just being friends..is over. This manga has underwent a drastic change, its become darker and more about individual perceptions of certain characters.

From what I can see(judging by the latest chapter) Zero is probably going to join forces with yuuki in order to stop kaname but since Yuuki loves Kaname with every fiber of her being she will probably save him and zero will undoubtedly die(probably by sacrificing himself for yuuki). The series will end with Yuuki and Kaname dedicated to ensuring humans and vampires always co exist in peace.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so behind on this series.  At some point I think I just stopped looking forward to each chapter.  Hopefully, it will peak my interest again.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 16, 2011)

ah, poor aido.

i wonder if there's going to be kaname and zero team up now 

i don't see zero caring about kaname killing all the vampires, unless yuki becomes zero's waifu.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 2, 2011)

boring chapter, but on the bright side yuuki is miserable and it looks like she will be reunited with zero soon


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2011)

Boring?  Yuuki just sprouted wings like Aizen.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 2, 2011)

sexy wings


----------



## Elder (Feb 13, 2011)

On chapter 67, for a second, i thought Kaname was going to finish Ruka and Kain too.

And, what did he do to Ruka? As i remember, he only drank her blood, isn't it?


----------



## son_michael (Feb 13, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Boring?  Yuuki just sprouted wings like Aizen.




yeah I kinda hate yuuki....I liked the old human yuuki


----------



## Elder (Feb 13, 2011)

Vampire Yuuki is plain boring.


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 6, 2011)

Chapter 69 (Bow Chicka Wow Wow) is out at Mangashare.


----------



## Elder (Mar 6, 2011)

Boring chapter.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 6, 2011)

were way overdue for some fights....hopefully zero and yuki will be fighting the bad guy vampires soon.


----------



## Semplice (Mar 11, 2011)

Vampire Knight's art is AMAZING...

When will Chapter 70 come out...?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha I don't really have a fuckin clue what's going on anymore. This manga was much better before Yuuki turned vampire.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2012)

raziu said:


> Haha I don't really have a fuckin clue what's going on anymore. This manga was much better before Yuuki turned vampire.



apparently kaname wants to exterminate all the pure bloods....that makes him a good guy in my book. So why am I supposed to cheer for zero and yuki then?


----------



## son_michael (Jan 24, 2013)

and what a rage inducing chapter it was!


hoping for zero to kill every single pure blood, now that his memories of yuuki are gone, there shouldn't be anything stopping him from slaughtering them all!


----------



## Wax Knight (Jan 24, 2013)

This manga is sooo screwed over! I don't like the direction if the story now!


----------



## JOAM (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't really log into NF much.. and I don't think I've ever entered this thread before..  

But after reading the latest chapter I really felt the need to say that:

It feels like this manga is all over the place right now.

And

I really hope Zero NEVER falls for yuki again.. because atm,

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's the most annoying, indecisive brat of a heroine I have seen, and she does not deserve him.


----------



## Nao (Jan 26, 2013)

JOAM said:


> I really hope Zero NEVER falls for yuki again.. because atm,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


What happend? Didn't read the manga for quite some time and would like to get an update on current events.


----------



## JOAM (Jan 26, 2013)

Nao said:


> What happend? Didn't read the manga for quite some time and would like to get an update on current events.



Well this is a pretty short summary of chapter 89:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki erased Zero's memory and did *it* with Kaname after she learns that he wasn't really bad after all (in that he didn't really kill Aido's dad).. and now Zero and Kaito are guarding the Kuran mansion.. 




..
Sorry if my summary's lame by the way.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 26, 2013)

^What are they doing to Zero;/ He should just kill them all. Fuck Yuki.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 26, 2013)

raziu said:


> ^What are they doing to Zero;/ He should just kill them all. Fuck Yuki.



exactly. This memory erasing could be a real blessing in disguise


----------



## Nao (Jan 26, 2013)

JOAM said:


> Well this is a pretty short summary of chapter 89:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh, somehow I always assumed that Zero and Yuki would be the final pairing.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Da fuck?  There was no sexy time in this chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm glad I'm only checking spoilers now.  This series dragged itself.

Yuuki is an idiot. Even Bella Swan is better than her. 



Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Da fuck?  There was no sexy time in this chapter.



Link removed


----------



## JOAM (Jan 27, 2013)

^ Agreed. I didn't think I'd encounter a heroine more idiotic then Bella 



Nao said:


> Oh, somehow I always assumed that Zero and Yuki would be the final pairing.



Same, I even supported it at a point, but Zero's probably better off _far_ away from her.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 24, 2013)

Didn't it just enter into the final arc? That's going to be a quick wrap-up


----------



## son_michael (Feb 24, 2013)

Zero and Yuuki is gonna be the final pairing. I can see it a mile away, Kaname is going to die for human kind and Zero will be the one to take care of her. That's why Kaname is trying to get Zero to regain his memories that yuki erased.

So yay, everybody wins...Kaname fans get to say Yuki truly loved kaname more and chose him over zero, giving her virginity to him...and Zero fans say that Yuki and Zero were destined to be together and they do be together.

basically...a copout by the mangaka xD    


Thank God its almost over.


----------



## G@R-chan (May 23, 2013)

Final chapter 

I don't even know what to say about this manga. I'll probably forget it has even existed. :S


----------



## son_michael (May 23, 2013)

G@R-chan said:


> Final chapter
> 
> I don't even know what to say about this manga. I'll probably forget it has even existed. :S



well, kind of what I expected... except the end. I guess those 2 at the end were Yuuki and Zero's kids?

are we supposed to think zero turned to dust because he refused to feed?


Thank god this manga is over.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (May 24, 2013)

what a beautiful ending


----------



## G@R-chan (May 24, 2013)

son_michael said:


> well, kind of what I expected... except the end. I guess those 2 at the end were Yuuki and Zero's kids?
> 
> are we supposed to think zero turned to dust because he refused to feed?
> 
> ...




This is a long shot but would the girl be Kaname's daughter? Guess it's up to the reader to decide.

Maybe Zero was turned human with the medicine and Yuki waited for him to pass away before using her vampiric power to bring Kaname back to life.


----------



## Dango (May 24, 2013)

I thought it was obvious the girl was Kaname's daughter and the other child Zero's, since the girl referred to him as her "other father". Either way, what a bittersweet ending; it was very rushed though. Didn't expect the mangaka to cater to both pairings like this.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 24, 2013)

Lol the mangaka should never ever write anything again. Zero a simple consolation prize? And he's happy about it like a little puppy? Fuck this...who can be this retarded to write something like this?

Did the mangaka think it will make both fanbases happy? Horrible, just fuckin terrible.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2013)

G@R-chan said:


> Final chapter
> 
> I don't even know what to say about this manga. I'll probably forget it has even existed. :S



Happy about Zeki. But the way it happened... 

This must be the worst manga I've ever read. Can fight with KHR


----------



## son_michael (May 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Happy about Zeki. But the way it happened...
> 
> This must be the worst manga I've ever read. Can fight with KHR



At least reborn was good up until the last 3 arcs...this trash got terrible as soon as yuki was turned


----------



## Rosi (May 25, 2013)

This ending  It's funny how Zeki is supposed to be an endgame, but Hino spends most of the chapter wanking to Kaname like she always does.

Last pages were quite bittersweet though.




Arya Stark said:


> This must be the worst manga I've ever read.



Agree. And it's such a pity, because it was the only shoujo manga I had been following almost from the beginning(when it only started to gain popularity). This beginning was very good(kinda like Nardo), but it's horrible to see what it turned into, when sometimes I was even too bored to check a monthly chapter.
At least art was gorgeous  One of the best I've seen, actually.

Well, it's been a long ride. Now it's Skip Beat's time to end


----------



## JOAM (May 26, 2013)

Lol, Even as a Zeki fan I was not happy with that ending.. the way it happened was just..
Anyway, at least it's over..


----------



## Norngpinky (Jun 9, 2013)

The ending was written horribly that I am so so CURIOUS if there was a poll for VK ending/manga with a HUGE number of voters. I want to see if the majority think the same as us who think it was done poorly...._very poorly_. 

I want to know what HINO has to say about this...what she feels about it. Surely she wasn't forced to write this bad of an ending 

LOL...to please both pairings...Gosh, really? Hino is just as indecisive as Yuki. 





Rosi said:


> Well, it's been a long ride. Now it's Skip Beat's time to end


I am so late to this, but I just watched Skip Beat! yesterday ;____; Is the manga ending soon or something? I've read a lot of people really like or liked it. Hopefully it's not as bad as VK's 2nd arc pacing and storytelling, right?

And when I watched Skip Beat, I did a double take at how similar Ren appears to Kaname in the anime. So many scenes where they could be twins! 



I suppose it's time to change my sig =/

_*I will show you a sweet dream....*_ My butt ;D


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2013)

I liked the ending...even though it made less sense than the anime Soul Eater ending.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 21, 2014)

A lot of people were disappointed with the ending. Frankly, it's as if Ms. Hino stopped caring after ~ch. 80, and just wanted it over with. It's disappointing to me especially because the quality of her previous work, Captive Hearts, was what drove me to read Vampire Knight to begin with. However, she should have stopped after the Rido arc.

Myself, I couldn't stand how vapid and fickle Yuki had become, two of the worst qualities in a female lead, and I was really hoping for an ending where _she_, threw her heart in the furnace before Kaname had the chance. IMO, that's far better than one being a consolation prize and the other waking up heartbroken. But maybe that's just the KaZe shipper in me...

It may not mitigate the disappointment for some, but there was an extra chapter in 12/2013's LaLa. It does provide a little more closure, but it may not make some happy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's almost entirely told in Yori's POV. It's two months after ch. 93, and Yuki is seemingly starving for Kaname's blood, revealed to be compounded by her being pregnant (the daughter is indeed Kaname's). She drinks from Zero, but then shortly thereafter disappears for five years, until the baby is born (...). In the end, it is not until sometime after Yori dies of old age before Yuki and Zero reconcile.




That might satisfy some, it may not. But at least she realized she erred in how she ended it, if nothing else.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2014)

Link to that chapter?


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 22, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Link to that chapter?





*Spoiler*: __ 







Let me know what you think.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 23, 2014)

silverflash said:


> A lot of people were disappointed with the ending. Frankly, it's as if Ms. Hino stopped caring after ~ch. 80, and just wanted it over with. It's disappointing to me especially because the quality of her previous work, Captive Hearts, was what drove me to read Vampire Knight to begin with. However, she should have stopped after the Rido arc.
> 
> Myself, I couldn't stand how vapid and fickle Yuki had become, two of the worst qualities in a female lead, and I was really hoping for an ending where _she_, threw her heart in the furnace before Kaname had the chance. IMO, that's far better than one being a consolation prize and the other waking up heartbroken. But maybe that's just the KaZe shipper in me...
> 
> ...




The fact that she chose Kanami just puts me off to everything. No matter what, Zero will always be Yuki's second choice, that's not something I can abide by. 

The story completely changed after Yuki was turned, it was like she was a different person and the manga wasn't the same one. It turned into an i*c*st fest full of fake teases from the author designed to make her readers think zero had a shot with Yuki. Then it became this noble vampire war with zero taking a job as a dog of the hunters just so he can escape the reality that he was dumped. Then if I recall correctly, both Yuki and Zero lost their memories and the author made us think their love was coming back...nope TROLLED.

ugh so frustrating, why couldn't it have stayed as a light hearted comedy with zero suffering as a half vampire while yuki the human tries to learn his suffering..why couldn't Yuki  find out Kaname was really an evil vampire and that she had to help zero to take him down...manga would have been so much better. 

what the author did was basically turn it into something way worse than twilight.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2014)

Who is "Kanami"?


----------

